# Official NYC Spring 2011 Meet March 19th



## immtbiker

OK, all of you spring time NYC meet lovers. We have the same 2 rooms reserved as last year, and like last year, brownies and chocolate covered strawberries will be served mid day.
  We have the Annex room (outside in the circular drive way) and the D Salon (50 feet away from the Annex room inside the hotel lobby)
   
  The date will be *Saturday, March 19th, 2011 from 10 a.m. to 6 p.m.*
   
  For those of you who have already attended one our NY Regional get-togethers, you know what to expect. For those of you who haven't, be prepared for a great day of music and friendship.
   
  It will be held at the Ramada-Adria Conference Center in Bayside NY in Queens, easily accessible by car, train, commuter railroad, and bus.
   
  The address is 220-33 Northern Blvd, Bayside, NY 11361.


----------



## immtbiker

Attendees:
  Immtbiker
  Brownie Lady
  Jazzy Jazz
  El_Doug
  towert7
  bozebuttons
  xtcriott
  SiBurning
  Yikes
  rarwrster
  nikongod
  revolink24


----------



## immtbiker

Save:


----------



## El_Doug

I'm in


----------



## bozebuttons

In


----------



## Towert7

Very interested.
  Need to wait and see if it is possible.
   
  Thanks again Aaron for organizing this!


----------



## xtcriott

Meetup virgin here. Im in


----------



## SiBurning

in gear list


----------



## Yikes

I'm in (unless potential work interferes).


Tom, Are you taking off of work, or will you be showing up a little later?


----------



## rawrster

If my Sat work schedule of work every other Saturday continues I should be able to make some it but I'll know when I get my work schedule.


----------



## nikongod

IBTL


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote: 





yikes said:


> I'm in (unless potential work interferes).
> 
> 
> Tom, Are you taking off of work, or will you be showing up a little later?


 

 Probably after work,I will decide that week.


----------



## revolink24

I'm a maybe, as of now. I'll do all I can to try to be there, but the 7 hour trip will be difficult on my college schedule (and wallet).

It also most likely means no gear, since I would have to stop home to grab all my gear first, and then somehow pack my gear in all its hugeness and hugeosity onto the train, since my car is decidedly broken.


----------



## immtbiker

revolink24,
   
  When you catch your train to Grand Central or better yet Penn Station, please know that It is only a 22 minute ride on the LIRR, and from there you can catch a 3 minute cab ride to the meet. I would offer to pick you up, but the host is always in the middle of insanity and putting out fires.
  For my job, I travel back and forth to Rochester every couple of weeks (usually fly, and then get stuck overnight because of the snow, but being a 21 year Xerox veteran, I can say that I love that city (although it's too damn cold from October until May). There's an old joke about Rochester, and that is, there are 2 seasons in Rochester. August and winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## immtbiker

I would just like to add that I am looking forward to meeting all of the members that I have been interacting with, but never met, at this meet. It will be nice to make some new friends.
   
  See you there!


----------



## jpelg

Sadly, I may have to miss this one Aaron.
   
  I broke my foot & arm this past weekend. Will be laid up for at least six weeks, which is right about the meet date. I'll see how I am the week before.


----------



## revolink24

immtbiker said:


> revolink24,
> 
> When you catch your train to Grand Central or better yet Penn Station, please know that It is only a 22 minute ride on the LIRR, and from there you can catch a 3 minute cab ride to the meet. I would offer to pick you up, but the host is always in the middle of insanity and putting out fires.
> For my job, I travel back and forth to Rochester every couple of weeks (usually fly, and then get stuck overnight because of the snow, but being a 21 year Xerox veteran, I can say that I love that city (although it's too damn cold from October until May). There's an old joke about Rochester, and that is, there are 2 seasons in Rochester. August and winter
> ...




Thanks for the suggestions!

The joke about two seasons in Rochester is definitely true. But when it is nice here, it's extremely nice.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> I broke my foot & arm this past weekend. Will be laid up for at least six weeks, which is right about the meet date. I'll see how I am the week before.


 
  Wow, that really sucks, Jimmy. I hope you get better soon. 
   
  Remember what Yogi says, "The bedroom is safer than in the woods".


----------



## daveDerek

please sign me up, oh mountain (biking) man.  hopefully i don't have to work that day....
  



jpelg said:


> Sadly, I may have to miss this one Aaron.
> I broke my foot & arm this past weekend. Will be laid up for at least six weeks, which is right about the meet date. I'll see how I am the week before.


 
   
  Jimmy, that's lousy! sorry to hear it man. hope you're feeling better soon and that you're able to join us. was this a result of shoveling ice? it's been a tough winter!


----------



## jpelg

thanks for the sympathies & well-wishes guys.
   
  I fell off my parent's roof after removing the snow. my own fault. I got complacent, forgot safety at the very end, & paid the price.


----------



## Listens2tubes

WHOA! You fell off the roof! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you only broke a foot and an arm. Lucky.


----------



## Listens2tubes

After looking at directions: I'm in. Somtime after 2pm, unless I can bug out off work early.


----------



## El_Doug

DAMN DUDE!  Hope you recuperate soon
  
  Quote: 





jpelg said:


> thanks for the sympathies & well-wishes guys.
> 
> I fell off my parent's roof after removing the snow. my own fault. I got complacent, forgot safety at the very end, & paid the price.


----------



## decur

i am sooo in!
   looks like  i will be spending my birthday in ny with a bunch of head-fiers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  equiptment ill bring to be determined


----------



## decur

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> thanks for the sympathies & well-wishes guys.
> 
> I fell off my parent's roof after removing the snow. my own fault. I got complacent, forgot safety at the very end, & paid the price.


 


  hey jimmy,i hope you feel better!
  im heading up on my roof tomorrow with shovel,ladder and ropes. i have around 3 1/2 feet of heavy snow to clear


----------



## Region2

Definitely in.  That's an easy bus trip over.
   
  And advanced happy birthday, decur!


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> thanks for the sympathies & well-wishes guys.
> 
> I fell off my parent's roof after removing the snow. my own fault. I got complacent, forgot safety at the very end, & paid the price.


 

 Sorry to hear this Jimmy,
    Listen to a lot of music while you heal.
      But what the hell where you thinking going on a roof  with snow on it.


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote: 





decur said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Unless you have a flat roof you need to clear, just look at what happened to jimmy let mother nature take care of the snow


----------



## revolink24

bozebuttons said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






All's fun and games until the roof collapses.


----------



## decur

Quote: 





bozebuttons said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  mission acomplished,
  yes, my roof has flat section and pitched sections. i used a roof rake from the ground up,and a ladder  up to the flat section.
   i was very cautious.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

I usually have lab on saturday, but I assure you I shall make every effort to attend!


----------



## eccarwiz

I'm there!


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Count me in.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again.  I hope you are doing well in the snowy cold Winter.  Scottsmrnyc


----------



## erikzen

I like your ideas, sir, and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> Sadly, I may have to miss this one Aaron.
> 
> I broke my foot & arm this past weekend. Will be laid up for at least six weeks, which is right about the meet date. I'll see how I am the week before.


 


 Sorry to hear this Jimmy.  Get well soon.
   
  I fell from my lower roof cleaning my gutters once and broke my foot.  I can sympathize.


----------



## nikongod

I am thinking of holding a $69 amp challenge.
   
  The objective is simple: to build a headphone amp for $69. Naturally we will have some informal judging, but the biggest thing is for you to try something new at a minimal price.
   
  Some rules
   
  The amp must be safe. No mains coupled circuits, no exposed wires, no excessive offset voltage at the output (15mV MAX!) and the chassis must be grounded.
   
  The amp must be wall powered. 
   
  The amp may not be an obvious variant of a cmoy. This is about trying something NEW to you. Tubes, solid state, hybrids anything you can think of that does not use obvious opamps is fair game but try to find a new circuit.
   
  The amp must drive HD650 or 800 and the Grado SR060 to at least 100dB. Bet you can guess what headphones will be used to test.
   
  You must provide a Schematic and BOM (with prices) at the meet
   
  The chassis must come from Ikea, the container store, or some similar source. The price of the container is not included in the $69 price.
   
  Amps will be judged on sound quality compared to the other amps in the competition, circuit "unequeness", and the creativity shown in the selection of the chassis. At the moment there is no prize aside from pride in building and ownership.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Just wondering... what is the general time range for these meets? I need to figure out how I am going to do that day... Or if I need to skip lab for a day...


----------



## Jahn

Hmm!  I'm going to see if I can sneak off to this one!  I have a few goodies to donate to the auction too, like the original Darth Beyers (unfortunately with a bad connection out one earpiece, probably just a wiring thing) and the AKG K81DJs I won from the first international Head-fi meet (again, busted wire connection, probably a good DIY for a cable guy).  Come to think of it, my replacement K81DJs are also slowly going on the fritz depending on which way the wind blows on the cable at any given time, so maybe I'll donate those too and hunt for some new portable closed cans at the meet for under $100?   Hmm!  And I have to eat some of those legendary brownies again!


----------



## decur

i hope someone brings the new ultrasone ed-10
it would be awesome to hear these


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





jahn said:


> Hmm!  I'm going to see if I can sneak off to this one!  I have a few goodies to donate to the auction too, like the original Darth Beyers (unfortunately with a bad connection out one earpiece, probably just a wiring thing) and the AKG K81DJs I won from the first international Head-fi meet (again, busted wire connection, probably a good DIY for a cable guy).  Come to think of it, my replacement K81DJs are also slowly going on the fritz depending on which way the wind blows on the cable at any given time, so maybe I'll donate those too and hunt for some new portable closed cans at the meet for under $100?   Hmm!  And I have to eat some of those legendary brownies again!


 


  Wow, it's been ages since the last time I've seen you at a NY meet.  Very cool.


----------



## Asr

*Edit: had to cancel my flight, so not coming after all. Forgot about a conflict with the date.*


----------



## immtbiker

Where oh where did you come up with that arbitrary price? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





nikongod said:


> I am thinking of holding a $69 amp challenge.


----------



## immtbiker

Read first post where all info is.
   
  Quote:


kyuuketsuki said:


> Just wondering... what is the general time range for these meets? I need to figure out how I am going to do that day... Or if I need to skip lab for a day...


----------



## xtcriott

I am so pumped for this, as I just got into building amps, makes me want to hold off on building this other cmoybb I have waiting under my desk. Need to find me a good case for this guy. Who knows, maybe I will get restless build this one and make something else to submit to the contest.
  
  Quote: 





nikongod said:


> I am thinking of holding a $69 amp challenge.


 
  Also, @Jahn, I wish the meetup was sooner as I am about to pull the trigger on some AKG K81s :S
   
  Though, by the time the meetup happens I should have a nicely burned in pair of Black on black K518s(hopefully).
   
  Can't wait.


----------



## immtbiker

Mr. James, I think that I forgot what you look like. It will be a blast from the past having you join us.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> revolink24,
> 
> When you catch your train to Grand Central or better yet Penn Station, please know that It is only a 22 minute ride on the LIRR, and from there you can catch a 3 minute cab ride to the meet. I would offer to pick you up, but the host is always in the middle of insanity and putting out fires.
> For my job, I travel back and forth to Rochester every couple of weeks (usually fly, and then get stuck overnight because of the snow, but being a 21 year Xerox veteran, I can say that I love that city (although it's too damn cold from October until May). There's an old joke about Rochester, and that is, there are 2 seasons in Rochester. August and winter
> ...


 

 Would love to come for this. I'm a maybe at this point of time. I know what you mean buddy living in Rochester for 6 years...studied at RIT


----------



## xtcriott

lol RIT, yeah I was there for a couple of years. Frozen waste land of doom and geekness.


----------



## revolink24

I'm at RIT right now. :rolleyes:


----------



## immtbiker

How can you not like a Great Lake that pours dead fish on it's shores, has a tide, and dumps into the Genesee River (where the beer comes from).
  On a more serious note, the three P's have one of the countries highest quality of life in the US. I had a Ford Taurus and I went from paying $1800/year insurance, to $600.
  If I would have stayed, I could have rented an nice size house for $800/month and they were willing to use the first year's rent towards the $130K asking price. Lease to own, Nice.


----------



## Listens2tubes

Is it too early to start the count down. Winter needs to end, what better way than a Spring Headfi Extravaganza


----------



## immtbiker

Sunny and 50° would be a welcome addition. We'll call it Edition 50.


----------



## Kerry

So for my Ari-69 amp, I need to keep the cost inside of $69 excluding the case.  What about the PS?  Can we exlude that?  What about parts we already have (like a wall wart)?
   
  BTW, I'm totally in for this meet


----------



## nikongod

The power supply IS included in the price. If you think a wallwart from MPJA (or another electronics discounter) would work for the circuit use that price. 
   
  The use of parts you already have on hand is OK, but they should be accounted for at a reasonable estimate of current retail value - what you would expect someone who dosnt have the parts to pay.
   
  Surplus/steeeeeply discounted parts are totally OK as long as they are in stock.


----------



## Nankai

Thanks a lot for hosting the meet. Head-Direct / HIFIMAN will attend the meet.


----------



## immtbiker

Come on down...you're the next contestant on "The Headphone is Right"!


----------



## Chefguru

count me in, probably just be bringing some portable stuff


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> On a more serious note, the three P's have one of the countries highest quality of life in the US.


 
   
  3 Ps? what are those? 
  which countries are you referring to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   
   
  Quote: 





jahn said:


> Hmm!  I'm going to see if I can sneak off to this one!


 
   
  cool - it's been too long since you've joined us!
  
  Quote: 





			
				Asr said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Edit: had to cancel my flight, so not coming after all. Forgot about a conflict with the date.*


 

 bummer. hope you can resched & make it.


----------



## Hayang

I am probably coming, along with two other people.
  I might have my HD558s with me.
   
  WILL ANYONE BRING SOME FISCHER AUDIO FA-003s? :O


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





davederek said:


> 3 Ps? what are those?
> which countries are you referring to?


 
  I was talking about Rochester being voted as one of the best "quality of life "cities in the US. There are three neighborhoods (he 3 P's)....Pittsford, Penbrook and...
  I can't remember the third ( Rochestarians feel free to chime in hear). Fairport is also beautiful. I went from paying $1600 to $600 insurance on a Ford Taurus because crime was nearly non-existant (don't know about now,though), and got bumped up to full coverage.
  My friend was driving me from Webster (manufacturing for Xerox) to Fairport  (our Field engineering offices) and said, "watch this"! We were on Jefferson Road (Route 15A I believe and the light wen from red to green, and we sat there until it went red again, and not one car honked at us. Could you imagine that? In NYC, they would have thrown Milk Duds at us, or worse. I don't think I heard a car honk once, in 3 weeks if you can fathom that.
   
  But it's too damn cold, up there.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> In NYC, they would have thrown Milk Duds at us, or worse.


 


  NYC is awful at this.  It seems if you wait more than a second someone will honk at you.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 nah, they don't wait a second. as soon as it turns green they start honking. sometimes when it's turned yellow going the other way they/we start honking. it's all in good fun though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  whatever, ny drivers are so much better than boston drivers. those guys up there are crazy!


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Aw, they're all crazy!  I've grown up in small towns where people are pretty friendly and not in a terrible rush. 
  I can always tell when I'm driving on a highway and I'm getting near a large city.  The driving gets much more dangerous.


----------



## immtbiker

You can tell from the potholes and pole positioning as you get closer to a major city. One thing that I've noticed is that When young kids have "Civic" written on the back of their car, their mods are worth more than their car and that their skill level drops exponentially.`


----------



## daveDerek

yeah, and their mufflers make them sound like a broken tin can. they think that sounds good?! they need to listen to a v8 muscle car, or a v12 screamer! man those ferraris can make some fine mechanical music!


----------



## Region2

Ah... ricers.  I remember those.  Some of those mods just made ended up making the car look like one big shopping cart.
   
  And each decal must have added an extra 5hp each if you consider the amount they would slap all over their civics.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





region2 said:


> Ah... ricers.  I remember those.


 


  Perhaps that's one of the only nice things about the 'economic downturn'.  I don't see as many ricers or hear as many awful sub cars.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> When young kids have "Civic" written on the back of their car, their mods are worth more than their car and that their skill level drops exponentially.`


 


  I'll agree with that.


----------



## g5tar

what time would be considered too late to show up?


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





g5tar said:


> what time would be considered too late to show up?


 


 After we've left, eaten dinner, and gone home.
   
  All joking aside, I would say that if you should get there by 3, if you want to do any kind of listening at all.  By 4:00 we're into the auction and when that's over people start breaking down.  Before you know it it's 6:00 and we wanna know where we gonna eat.


----------



## g5tar

i'd love to go, maybe i'll take of from work early. everything good happens on saturdays 
   
  my work is very saturday dependent.


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


> immtbiker said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that I've noticed is that When young kids have "Civic" written on the back of their car, their mods are worth more than their car and that their skill level drops exponentially.`


 

 I was victimized by them once, and not on the road.  I had a '97 Integra Type-R and it was stolen right out of my driveway.  At the time I had a tenant, a young couple, and the guy was an ex-ricer or so he told his wife.  When he moved in he left a big nitrous canister in the garage.  One day his friends came over and they were hanging out and looking at the car.  It was nothing to look at, believe me.  It spent 5 hard years in NYC before I got my hands on it.  A few days later the car was stolen and it was found stripped in Brooklyn a week later.  That car went 0-60 in 6 seconds.  I'm sure it was put into some CIVIC terrorizing the streets somewhere.


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





g5tar said:


> what time would be considered too late to show up?


 
   
  Ah that reminded me of my first head-fi meet.  Took me forever on public transportation to get to New Jersey and I showed up just before 5pm.  Still got to listen to a few amps and had dinner.  Even late it's a blast.  But getting there with time to enjoy all the great rigs is better


----------



## gloco

I'm probably in. Gotta figure out the train route to this place as I'm unfamiliar with Bayside.
   
  I'll bring my grado sr60's, HD580's, Sony 7506's, iriver H180/H320, rio Karma (if its still working by then, lol).
   
  I'll donate a Echo miaMIDI soundcard with the breakout cable and cd.  As far as I know, it works fine.  I also have a pair of Sony D66 eggo's without the extended cable that can be donated.  I'll dig around and see if I have anything else worthwhile.


----------



## g5tar

I coming- bringing audio gd DAC-19MK-3, C-2 SA and some 650s w/ a cardas cable.


----------



## n_maher

I'll have to see how this plays out but I'm subscribed.


----------



## Vinnie R.

All,
   
  I am really HOPING to make it to this meet.  As long as I can get a babysitter for Liliana - my 5-month old (my wife will be away on the 19th), I'll be there!
   
  I can bring Liliana to the meet, but she has discovered her voice and really squeals these very high pitch, loud sounds!  And that is when she is happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Plus, changing diapers and then touching all the gear must violate the rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Not to mention I would need to bring the bottles, stroller, etc.
   
  So I'm hoping our neighbor can babysit and I'll be there!  I'll confirm as soon as I find out. 
   
  I really hope to make it because I have some new goodies to bring...
   
  Vinnie


----------



## GarlicKnots

Hi guys, I'll be in. I'm not sure I'll have very much fancy to bring or that won't be represented already--
   
  f/R


----------



## SiBurning

Hmm... It's coming up pretty soon!


----------



## eccarwiz

immtbiker said:


> You can tell from the potholes and pole positioning as you get closer to a major city. One thing that I've noticed is that When young kids have "Civic" written on the back of their car, their mods are worth more than their car and that their skill level drops exponentially.`





 


what's annoying is when older people classify "young kids" young kids as bad drivers because they don't have a cadi from the 80s like you old folks and guess what, I'm sure they are plenty of drivers that you have passed on the road at 1 point or another that would consider you to have no driving skills. And just to clarify, I don't driver a ricer I am just sick of hearing people say how bad young kids are just becuz there cars aren't the social norm. This is something I would expect to hear on a car forum or at an aarp meeting, not on a headfi forum


----------



## gloco

So, are you coming?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quote:



eccarwiz said:


> what's annoying is when older people classify "young kids" young kids as bad drivers because they don't have a cadi from the 80s like you old folks and guess what, I'm sure they are plenty of drivers that you have passed on the road at 1 point or another that would consider you to have no driving skills. And just to clarify, I don't driver a ricer I am just sick of hearing people say how bad young kids are just becuz there cars aren't the social norm. This is something I would expect to hear on a car forum or at an aarp meeting, not on a headfi forum


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





eccarwiz said:


> I don't driver a ricer


 

  
  I think the correct usage would be that a person *is* a ricer, not that they "drive a ricer".
   
  No offense eccarwiz, but young kids are some of the most intentionally reckless drivers I have ever seen who put other peoples lives in danger with no thought or care.  I hope you are not one of them.  I really do.
   
  I'll let you in on a little secret; I'm a young kid too.  I don't take offense to the ricer comments because I know I'm not a reckless driver and I agree that some young kids are inconsiderate human beings.


----------



## WooAudio

We will be there! I hope to bring something new.
   
  Thanks Aaron again for organizing the meet.
   
  Cheers,
  Jack


----------



## decur

awesome jack!
  we missed you at the last meet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





wooaudio said:


> We will be there! I hope to bring something new.
> 
> Thanks Aaron again for organizing the meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





eccarwiz said:


> what's annoying is when older people classify "young kids" young kids as bad drivers because they don't have a cadi from the 80s like you old folks and guess what, I'm sure they are plenty of drivers that you have passed on the road at 1 point or another that would consider you to have no driving skills. And just to clarify, I don't driver a ricer I am just sick of hearing people say how bad young kids are just becuz there cars aren't the social norm. This is something I would expect to hear on a car forum or at an aarp meeting, not on a headfi forum


 
   
  Man, you are way off-base. Just like Towert7 said quite well, I never stereotyped all "young kids" into one category. Just the ones that fix their cars up, purely for the purpose of racing around in groups, pole positioning on tight highways, causing constant accidents. And are you calling me an old folk? First of all, you don't think I was your age once?
   
  Second of all, you think I drive in an '80's Cadillac? While I would enjoy an '11 Cadillac CTS Sport, I do own a Kawasaki ZX-14 and a Suzuki Katana 1100, and a car that has a V6 265 hp engine that does 0-60 in 6 seconds. I drive responsibly when there are other cars on the road, and have taken the ZX-14 up to 164 mph when the whole highway is open. So who are you calling old man? Now who's being stereotypical?
   
  Also, I am the OP who has been hosting these meets for about 7 years, and everyone of the attendee regulars that know me, know what I meant. Your comments are not a very good way to make friends. These meets are extremely casual and the threads are always fun-spirited. 
   
  My '80's Cadillac:
   

   
  and my '70's "Old Man" Pinto:
   

   
  I'm headed to the funeral parlor tomorrow to pick out side by side plots tomorrow, 'cause, at my rickety old age, you never know.


----------



## revolink24

immtbiker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good post.

I'm only 18 and I recognize that many, if not most drivers my age are idiots. I can't stand seeing idiots line up at the lights in old Honda civics that sound like your average rubbish four cylinder engines with mufflers lopped off and 12 fart-cannon subwoofers in the trunk.

I drive a stock old Audi A4 (when it's not broken), and I drive responsibly, in a way that is not likely to get me, or, more importantly, anyone else on the road killed.

It's funny that you have a 265hp V6, Aaron. What kind of car is it? My dad's has a 274 horsepower turbo I4, and has a 0-60 of 5.9 seconds. Sounds like they'd be a nice match.


----------



## immtbiker

It's a company car, and it's the newer Ford Taurus. I just sold my Aucura Integra. The Taurus is a blast. No matter what speed you are driving at, when you"hit the pedal to the metal", no mater what gear you are in, including overdrive, it kicks down to 3rd, it launches the front of the car into a hyperblast mode and jumps into fourth and then 5th and then settles back into 6th. At tht point, the car is doing about 130 and I have to back off. A Taurus. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## eccarwiz

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 that ir
 1st.  I only used the phrase "old folks" because the phrase "young kids" was being used.  2nd. SUVs cause way more accidents then people who supe up their cars.  3rd. Your talking about people who supe up their cars as being dangerous drivers and you have several sport motorcycles and in all the time I have spent driving and being a passenger I have seen hundreds of people on motorcycles weave in and out of cars on the highway but never 1 ricer.  4th.  Unless the person tells you directly that they are modding their cars " purely for the purpose of racing around in groups, pole positioning on tight highways, causing constant accidents" (which would never happen becuz 99% of people arent gonna say that and be serious about it) how would you know that that is that is the reason why they suped up their cars?  I have been to tons of car shows as a spectator and have worked at a few of them and I have seen and talked to a lot of ricers and the reason they modded their cars is for car shows and they simply just like working on and improving their car.


----------



## Listens2tubes

5 weeks till vernal equinox With this weeks the weather shaping up for spring. Hopefully melting the majority of the winter of our discontent.


----------



## revolink24

immtbiker said:


> It's a company car, and it's the newer Ford Taurus. I just sold my Aucura Integra. The Taurus is a blast. No matter what speed you are driving at, when you"hit the pedal to the metal", no mater what gear you are in, including overdrive, it kicks down to 3rd, it launches the front of the car into a hyperblast mode and jumps into fourth and then 5th and then settles back into 6th. At tht point, the car is doing about 130 and I have to back off. A Taurus. Who woulda thunk it.




The new Taurus is, IMHO, drop dead gorgeous. I'd like to try out the new SHO, as well.


----------



## MrSlacker

Just for all this ricer talk, I will show up in my riced out BMW and will rev my engine so none of you old farts can hear your precious headphones.


----------



## immtbiker

Them's fightin' words


----------



## MrSlacker

You know how we do it in Brooklyn... lol!
   
  Aaron, I really hope I can make it. Unless something urgent comes up, I will show up. Its been too damn long since I have hung out HF nutjobs.


----------



## revolink24

mrslacker said:


> Just for all this ricer talk, I will show up in my riced out BMW and will rev my engine so none of you old farts can hear your precious headphones.




I'll make my father bring his Mazdaspeed 6 so he can embarass you like he did the last ricer that tried to show him up. 

Though, chances are, he won't be coming to this meet. Shame.


----------



## Yikes

There are justifiable reasons why Kids insurance rates are so high.

1) They are young, therefore inexperienced. (Comparitively)
2) They are young and generally have yet to grasp their own mortality.
3) Hormones!

I object to the term Ricer, because I've been proudly riding Rice Rockets since the 70's. There's nothing wrong with riding or driving a modified machine, it's being a punk ass that I object to. Unfortunately when I see someone driving a hot rodded CIvic, or riding a GSXR-600 (because they couldn't get insurance for immtbiker's ZX-14 or my Hayabusa) inappropriately they usually turn out to be a young punk ass. 

These comments are in no way meant to imply that all young drivers are bad. Nor am I implying that all older people are good drivers.


----------



## revolink24

yikes said:


> There are justifiable reasons why Kids insurance rates are so high.
> 
> 1) They are young, therefore inexperienced. (Comparitively)
> 2) They are young and generally have yet to grasp their own mortality.
> ...




Absolutely. The reason that we have to pay more to insure is simply because we cost the insurance companies more. Also, I think punk ass is an excellent way to put it, and I will now use that instead of the blanket term ricer to describe the type of people that bother me.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





mrslacker said:


> I really hope I can make it. Unless something urgent comes up, I will show up. Its been too damn long since I have hung out HF nutjobs.


 

 Al, it's about time you joined us - it's been too long!
   
   
  Quote: 





yikes said:


> I object to the term Ricer, because I've been proudly riding Rice Rockets since the 70's. There's nothing wrong with riding or driving a modified machine, it's being a punk ass that I object to. Unfortunately when I see someone driving a hot rodded CIvic, or riding a GSXR-600 (because they couldn't get insurance for immtbiker's ZX-14 or my Hayabusa) inappropriately they usually turn out to be a young punk ass.


 


  Ethan, how the hell can you fit yourself on one of these?  you must look like this:


----------



## nikongod

+1 more slacker!
   
  We have this "old people vs young people" car/motorcycle thing every third meet or so. Grumbles. Cant you kids just be happy with your toys?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:  





> Cant you kids just be happy with your toys?


 
   
  that's not the head-fi way. more toys please!


----------



## Towert7

Holy cow, its 49ºF in MA today.  Spring fever is in the air.
  I will be thrilled to buttons if it's this warm and nice out for the meet.  Really looking forward to going.  Unless something major comes up, I'll be there.  Most likely with the family, my dad bringing a few headphone stands he makes.
   
   
  Can I throw out a wanted dead or alive?
   
*Wanted Dead or Alive:*
*Audeze LCD-2*
   
   
Somehow I managed to miss these things when they came out, and just this month I've been reading about them.  I'm very excited to hear a pair (or more).
   
   
   
   
   
  PS:  Fast cars are overrated.  What you really need is a nice handling car.



  J/k, of course


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Holy cow, its 49ºF in MA today.  Spring fever is in the air.
> I will be thrilled to buttons if it's this warm and nice out for the meet.  Really looking forward to going.  Unless something major comes up, I'll be there.  Most likely with the family, my dad bringing a few headphone stands he makes.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have a feeling Doug will be bringing his to the meet (sorry if I'm being overly presumptive, Doug!).
   
  And x2 on the handling.  With all these cops hot to give you a ticket, I rather have great handling than just speed.  Everyone goes the same speed in traffic.


----------



## erikzen

Is it an SHO model? Because that model is one of the fastest production vehicles made in America today.  The twin turbo V6 has 365 HP.  It is the definition of "sleeper" car.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





vinnie r. said:


> I can bring Liliana to the meet, but she has discovered her voice and really squeals these very high pitch, loud sounds!  And that is when she is happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Why don't you just "mail" her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like that lady did?
  
   


  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *eccarwiz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> that ir


 
  Whats ir? Is that young kids language that means something?
  
   
      Quote:


nikongod said:


> We have this "old people vs young people" car/motorcycle thing every third meet or so. Grumbles. Cant you kids just be happy with your toys?


 
   
  I don't ever remember having this conversation before.  Maybe in a parallel universe. And davederek's right, if we didn't necessarily lust after new toys, we wouldn't be who we are, we'd be Scrabble or Poker fiends, like the ones next door to us at some of our last meetings.
   
  My name is Aaron, and I'm an Audioholic!


----------



## yanks1234

Hi. I might be interested in attending this if I can squeeze some time. What time does this start? and do I need to bring anything? Also it doesn't cost anything to attend right? Sorry for the noob questions. I have never attended one of these before


----------



## revolink24

erikzen said:


> Is it an SHO model? Because that model is one of the fastest production vehicles made in America today.  The twin turbo V6 has 365 HP.  It is the definition of "sleeper" car.




Not from his description. The SHO is awesome though.

I love the sleeper car that is my father's. 0-60 in under 6 seconds in..... what appears to be a Mazda 6.

Although the sleeper car of the century is the Audi RS6 Avant, only available in Europe. A twin turbo V10.... stationwagon.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





yanks1234 said:


> Hi. I might be interested in attending this if I can squeeze some time. What time does this start? and do I need to bring anything? Also it doesn't cost anything to attend right? Sorry for the noob questions. I have never attended one of these before


 

 the time will be posted later but usually things get going around 10am. doors may open an hour earlier for set up. you don't need to bring anything. it'll run pretty much all day. the stragglers usually go out for a bite at the local diner afterwards. sometimes we pass the hat to cover the cost of the room (if the raffle revenue isn't sufficient), but no there isn't an admission charge. read the 'tips for newbies' section of this: http://home.roadrunner.com/~stevieo/head-fi.2011.spring.html


----------



## Listens2tubes

Hey Aaron are you updating the list of attendees? I was in as of post #22, though you would have to _read the post_ to know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  As for ricers: I am a Chevy S10 owner / modifier (for handling) which only heard guys call japanese cars - ricers. Then there is how a V6 sounds ricey with certain exhaust systems. I don't frequent those forums anymore.


----------



## yanks1234

Thanks a lot!  I hope to be there.
  Quote: 





davederek said:


> the time will be posted later but usually things get going around 10am. doors may open an hour earlier for set up. you don't need to bring anything. it'll run pretty much all day. the stragglers usually go out for a bite at the local diner afterwards. sometimes we pass the hat to cover the cost of the room (if the raffle revenue isn't sufficient), but no there isn't an admission charge. read the 'tips for newbies' section of this: http://home.roadrunner.com/~stevieo/head-fi.2011.spring.html


----------



## nikongod

The best exhaust system is a turbocharger.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> The best exhaust system is a turbocharger.


 


  i dunno. i've been shoveling snow and ice for a couple of hours and i feel pretty well exhausted!


----------



## El_Doug

I'll be bringing my pair
  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I throw out a wanted dead or alive?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinnie R.

I'm IN!!!!!
   
  Will have LCD-2s, and something very sweet n' balanced to drive 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Looking forward to it!
   
  Vinnie


----------



## Towert7

Excellent.
  
  Quote: 





el_doug said:


> I'll be bringing my pair


----------



## pnosker

Wow... this sounds awesome.  I will definitely try to make it.  If I can, I'll bring a suitcase full of every set of headphones/amps I have been sent to review on my website.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





pnosker said:


> Wow... this sounds awesome.  I will definitely try to make it.  If I can, I'll bring a suitcase full of every set of headphones/amps I have been sent to review on my website.


 

 sounds good - would you please point us to those reviews. tia.


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> ...if we didn't necessarily lust after new toys, we wouldn't be who we are, we'd be Scrabble or Poker fiends, like the ones next door to us at some of our last meetings.
> 
> My name is Aaron, and I'm an Audioholic!


 


 Weren't the people next door Cat Writers?


----------



## pnosker

Quote: 





davederek said:


> sounds good - would you please point us to those reviews. tia.


 


  Sorry-- please check this http://www.pnosker.com/reviews/audio.  Everything written by "Patrick Nosker" is mine.  In addition, unposted reviews are written/in the process of being written of Beyerdynamic DT880, Ortofon O-One, Sleek Audio CT7, UE 18Pro, UE Reference Monitors, Sleek Audio Wireless, Woodees Blues, Ultimate Ears 200, B&W P5 and several more that I can't remember off the top of my head.  Obviously you can't try the customs, but you can see/feel them in terms of build quality, etc. Additionally, I have access to my other writer's Ultimate Ears 100, Zagg Smartbuds, and others.  Finally, I have a Headroom Total Bithead which I can bring along too and will very soon have some stuff from NuForce to bring along as well.


----------



## immtbiker

At the summer NJ Meet, they were gambling with cards next store.


----------



## Chefguru

Looks like I might be bringing an omega02 mkII to the party. Is anyone bringing a ps1000? Really dying to hear one.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





chefguru said:


> Looks like I might be bringing an omega02 mkII to the party. Is anyone bringing a ps1000? Really dying to hear one.


 

 I will be bringing my O2 Mk1.  I'd be interested to compare the two.


----------



## jp11801

AARRGGHH this weekend and the following I'm in the Sunshine state, Aaron and crew have a great time and I am very sorry to have to miss this one.


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> I will be bringing my O2 Mk1.  I'd be interested to compare the two.


 

 Oh good, then I don't have to lug mine up.  And I too would like to make the comparison.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





region2 said:


> Oh good, then I don't have to lug mine up.  And I too would like to make the comparison.


 

 Never hurts to have more than one, especially when the rest of the system is so different.


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Never hurts to have more than one, especially when the rest of the system is so different.


 

 Heh, I never have a system with me just because I'm still slowly piecing all of it together--just a bunch of DIY stuff.  I usually bring it to listen to Kerry's amps since they always sound great.
   
  But I guess I'll bring it so more people can check out SR007MK1s.


----------



## rawrster

I have this awful feeling that I'm going to have to work that day since I've been at work the last couple of Saturdays after being on a rotating schedule of every other Saturday.
   
  What time do things usually slow down and the auction starts? I might be able to get there at 4pm at the earliest if I work which means I can't bring anything really.


----------



## lofty

Hi Aaron, I'm assuming your the one running this site. I just recently registered and I'm planning on attending the March meet. I have been lurking here as well as some other audio sites for some time. I'm getting back into the game after many years and want to update my gear. I don't know if I will be posting much or not, but am really looking forward to the meet and getting some good advice on new gear. Thanks, Howard


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





rawrster said:


> I have this awful feeling that I'm going to have to work that day since I've been at work the last couple of Saturdays after being on a rotating schedule of every other Saturday.
> 
> What time do things usually slow down and the auction starts? I might be able to get there at 4pm at the earliest if I work which means I can't bring anything really.


 


  If we're going by last time, I think 4pm was about when the auction went, but it kept going for a while last time.  There's also the dinner afterwards and that's great, just most of the gear will have already been packed away by that time


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





region2 said:


> If we're going by last time, I think 4pm was about when the auction went, but it kept going for a while last time.  There's also the dinner afterwards and that's great, just most of the gear will have already been packed away by that time


 
   
  So when would be a good time to get there to try headphones out? I'm still seeing if I can work around going to lab, or if I need to wait until the fall...


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> So when would be a good time to get there to try headphones out? I'm still seeing if I can work around going to lab, or if I need to wait until the fall...


 


  Early is better.  I know some people get there before 10 just to start setting things up and helping out.  I've been meaning to be one of those people but suffer from chronic tardiness.  I got there around 12 or 1pm last time and felt like I had plenty of time to get to listen to quite a few headphones and of course spend some time talking to the other head-fi members.
   
  But as I said, earlier is better.  And though I might have been fine with just a few hours, there were quite a few headphones I didn't listen to that I wanted to listen to and can there really be too much time for headphones?


----------



## nikongod

Will someone have the ATH-M50?


----------



## Faust2D

I will try to make it this time


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Will someone have the ATH-M50?


 


  Sure, I'll bring a pair.


----------



## rawrster

Can anyone bring a DT880/600? I've been wanting to hear one and I'll find out soon if I'm working or not that day. I really hope I can not work since that's the day I should have off but you never know.
   
  I'm looking forward to it and will be quite disappointed if I am unable to make it since it's fairly close to me.


----------



## gloco

Hope to hear some tube amps    Man, I've been out of it, I have no clue about all the new can models you guys are referring to.


----------



## Hayang

will anyone bring a pair of Fischer FA-003s?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





gloco said:


> Hope to hear some tube amps    Man, I've been out of it, I have no clue about all the new can models you guys are referring to.


 
  You can be "in it" and still be "out of it". There are so many new things showing up on the scene every month, you'd have to be be on the audio internet 24/7 to keep up. 
  Sometimes you see a model you never heard of, and just have to Google it.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> You can be "in it" and still be "out of it". There are so many new things showing up on the scene every month, you'd have to be be on the audio internet 24/7 to keep up.
> Sometimes you see a model you never heard of, and just have to Google it.


 


  This is so true, now more than ever.


----------



## eccarwiz

[quote name="immtbiker" url="/forum/thread/537705/official-nyc-spring-2011-meet-march-19th/90#post_7276397"]


  Why don't you just "mail" her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 like that lady did with her dog?
  
   


  Whats ir? Is that young kids language that means something?
  
   
      Quote:
   
  I don't ever remember having this conversation before.  Maybe in a parallel universe. And davederek's right, if we didn't necessarily lust after new toys, we wouldn't be who we are, we'd be Scrabble or Poker fiends, like the ones next door to us at some of our last meetings.
   
  My name is Aaron, and I'm an Audioholic!
  
  [/quote] i was typing on an ipod touch in the dark so you will have to excuse my spelling.


----------



## immtbiker

What was "ir" it supposed to be?
   
  Almost 60° here this afternoon. I might take out my Studebaker, and make some noise. Us old fogies need something to live for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If anyone wants to know who the woman companion that is traveling with me, besides my lovely brownie making wife, that would my "visiting nurse service". She has to change the batteries on my Scooter Store Scooter, and make sure that my Depends isn't overflowing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .
   
  Don't take it personally, I'm just having fun. After the meet, I will probably travel to Jim Thorpe for a Sunday Brunch ride:
   

   
   
   
   
   
  Mmmmm cheescake brownies:


----------



## Lostcase

You guys welcome head-fi virgins?  I have tons to learn about this new hobby of mine and would like to finally hear what you guys have been listening to for years...
   
   
  update:
   
  after reading this: http://home.roadrunner.com/~stevieo/head-fi.2011.spring.html
   
  I think I got my answer... 
   
  I hope I can make it!


----------



## gloco

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> You can be "in it" and still be "out of it". There are so many new things showing up on the scene every month, you'd have to be be on the audio internet 24/7 to keep up.
> Sometimes you see a model you never heard of, and just have to Google it.


 

 With audio, the exciting part is not knowing and finding something new and exciting to try out.  This is certainly one hobby where I never feel worn out from and I'm totally looking forward to check out all the newer gear out there.


----------



## Winniemagic

[size=medium]Hey everyone,
   
  I've never been to a meet before.  How do I sign up? I'm new to the whole headphone world so my gear = Westone 3 and DT-880.  Hope that's ok!
   
  -Winchester​[/size]


----------



## immtbiker

Just by saying that "you are coming" here in this forum, you have signed up.
   
  I'll update the attendees list on the first page, this weekend. Steve has a more accurate attendees list on his Meet webpage.


----------



## dye1337

do we have to RSVP?  I might be able to make it.  Is there a fee to enter?


----------



## immtbiker

No Fee. We just ask that you give the host what you can afford ($20, $5, $100) or offer something to be offered for the Silent Auction. This help pay for the rooms. If you truly can't afford to give anything, then don't worry about it, but I'll see you in your dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
   
  The NYC contingent is a great bunch. I don't think that Erik (who hosts the fall meet) or I have ever had to pay out of pocket for our room rentals.
  Rooms in outlying cities, may only cost $400 for the room, but the NYC meet always falls out around $750. I know the catering manager well (after 7 years of meets and he gives us a $600 room for $250. Also, he let's us have the room for the whole day (2 sessions) for the price of one. I always through him $50 and have helped him setup his personal Home Theater, all in the name of Head-Fi. Whatever it takes. 
  Well, not "whatever" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I gotta draw the line somewhere. Perhaps, next year, we'll get Bambi or Heidi for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Seriously, he's good people.
   
  If the place was a little bigger, and the rooms were bigger, it would be the optimal place to hold the US International. It was great for the '96 meet, but the committees since then, have raised the bar so high, It would be a big step down. Too bad.


----------



## Lostcase

I'm in.  I'll have my wife make some yummy Vegan cookies if you guys don't mind.


----------



## Winniemagic

Well then, count me in.  I'm very excited to go to my first meet!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





lostcase said:


> I'm in.  I'll have my wife make some yummy Vegan cookies if you guys don't mind.


 
  Some cookies have meat or fish in them? Or is it the cooking oils.


----------



## El_Doug

butter and eggs are not vegan  
  
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Some cookies have meat or fish in them? Or is it the cooking oils.


----------



## Lostcase

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> butter and eggs are not vegan


 


  Yup, she uses canola oil instead of butter for my favorite Banana almond sugar cookies.  When she makes me chocolate chip, she uses dark chocolate instead of milk chocolate chips.


----------



## gloco

'96 meet?  Do tell!  
   
  I'm all for getting Bambi or Heidi to pitch in too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
   
  (I really looked hard for a smiley face dancing around a pole, but no luck)
  
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> No Fee. We just ask that you give the host what you can afford ($20, $5, $100) or offer something to be offered for the Silent Auction. This help pay for the rooms. If you truly can't afford to give anything, then don't worry about it, but I'll see you in your dreams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





gloco said:


> (I really looked hard for a smiley face dancing around a pole, but no luck)


 

  
  Gotta try harder!


----------



## immtbiker

Oops. Make that the "06" meet. Without my reading glasses the 9 and the 0 are just a small step away.


----------



## Vinnie R.

So there will brownies and girls pole dancing at this meet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Or am I jumping the gun?


----------



## immtbiker

I tried, but the hotel cannot guarantee that the building can with stand the weight of the pole and the girl. You guys know who know me, know that I tried my hardest.
  Hello, my name is Immtbiker and I am an audiophile and a perv. Hello Immtbiker!
   
  My son is especially disappointed.


----------



## nikongod

Does anyone have contact info for the people from beyer who were at the last meet?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





lostcase said:


> I'm in.  I'll have my wife make some yummy Vegan cookies if you guys don't mind.


 

 mind? now we'll mind if you _don't_ bring 'em!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





			
				nikongod said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone have contact info for the people from beyer who were at the last meet?


 
   
  dunno if it's the same addy to get a hold of the guys that were there last time, but i did reach out to them to invite them to the meet. you could always give 'em a call:
  beyerdynamic Inc. USA
 56 Central Ave.
 Farmingdale, NY 11735
  Phone +1 (631) 293-3200


----------



## sphinxvc

I'm IN and so hyped! 
   
  I almost missed this thread and I've been waiting since the last meet ended!  If you can't tell...this will be my first meet.
   
  I just hurriedly skimmed the last 11 pages to get an idea of what people are bringing and so far I've got: M50s, LCD2s and a motorbike.  O_o
   
  Should I bother bringing my entry-level rig?  I don't think it'll help anyone but the completely new, I'll probably bring my HD650s anyway to try them out with different rigs (Is that cool?).  I'm hoping someone has a Beta22 there!  Does one usually show up at these meets?


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> I'm IN and so hyped!
> 
> I almost missed this thread and I've been waiting since the last meet ended!  If you can't tell...this will be my first meet.
> 
> ...


 

 You should just bring something.  Sometimes it's good to have doubles so more people can check the same headphones and on different rigs.
   
  I'm just going to bring my SR007 and M50 unless someone asks for something that I have and can bring.  I don't carry any of my amps or DACs so I'm at the mercy of whoever has a rig to run them.  Can't wait to finally buy that car (been talking about that for a year now, darn unexpected expenses) so I can actually bring more stuff.
   
  This meet should be great, rain or shine, pole dancers or no pole dancers, brownies or no brownies (though after the word of mouth I am dying to have one)


----------



## sphinxvc

^ I don't think "just" and "SR-007" ever belong in the same sentence.  =]  
   
  I'd love to hear it.  And I'd also love to hear your Buffalo II.  
   
  Let me also add the Nuforce Icon HDP/HD to list of things I hope show up.
   
  I'll bring my HD650s, if someone has recabled 650s, I'd like to compare.


----------



## nikongod

I just happen to think that the SR-007 are awesometoast 
   
  Everyone should bring the M50's. seriously. If there are at least 25pr at the meet I will be very happy. If there are however only 17pr I will not. For the past half dozen headphone related meets I have been to I have not actually even seen these elusive headphones that everyone seems to own.


----------



## sphinxvc

^ Now I'm getting carried away, but I'd love to hear your Zhalou as well.  = ]


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Does anyone have contact info for the people from beyer who were at the last meet?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  I do. Peter is the salesman. Drop me a PM, I'll give you his e-mail addy.


----------



## Winniemagic

[size=13.5pt]I'll second the Nuforce Icon HDP.  Yulong D100 would be nice to hear as well.  Is anyone going to bring RSA P51 mustang or the pico slim or any other portable amps?  I really enjoy my Westone 3.  Mostly because every time I wear a full size headphone I clench my jaw.  It causes my jaw to be painful.  I enjoy my DT880/250 (I do like the sound from my W3 more).  Anyway, I ramble, I'm just crazy excited for my first meet!  [/size]


----------



## Hayang

I just might have a pair of Fischer Audio FA003s to the meet... if I come.


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





winniemagic said:


> [size=13.5pt]I'll second the Nuforce Icon HDP.  Yulong D100 would be nice to hear as well.  Is anyone going to bring RSA P51 mustang or the pico slim or any other portable amps?  I really enjoy my Westone 3.  Mostly because every time I wear a full size headphone I clench my jaw.  It causes my jaw to be painful.  I enjoy my DT880/250 (I do like the sound from my W3 more).  Anyway, I ramble, I'm just crazy excited for my first meet!  [/size]


 

 I have both of those amps, though the jacks are a bit loose on the P51.  I'm not going to really have a table since I can't carry too much stuff, but if you ask me, I no probably letting you use them to compare and figure if either are for you.  And I know the feeling of that first meet.  It's more exciting after you've been to one.  Meets can be addicting.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


region2 said:


> Meets can be addicting.



   
  Can be?
   
  It's like crack.


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> region2 said:
> ...


 
   
  Didn't want to scare them away.  Get them hooked first


----------



## gloco

Portable/small foot print tube amps are on my wish list of things to hear.


----------



## Winniemagic

Quote: 





region2 said:


> I have both of those amps, though the jacks are a bit loose on the P51.  I'm not going to really have a table since I can't carry too much stuff, but if you ask me, I no probably letting you use them to compare and figure if either are for you.  And I know the feeling of that first meet.  It's more exciting after you've been to one.  Meets can be addicting.


 

 Wow, That seems so nice thanks!  That would be great! I'm preparing myself, my wallet and my girlfriend for the lifelong addiction.


----------



## immtbiker

If you can _actually_ prepare your girlfriend, then she's a keeper!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> region2 said:
> ...


 

 now how would you know that?  hmmm, is there something that we didn't know about you Aaron?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

darnit aaron, i want to come this year too, i know i bailed pretty last minute last year, but the same problem is coming up again. I dont have enough leave to go to all the concerts i want to in the next few months and also take the days i would need to drive all the way to new york  you guys have fun though! ill make it out one of these days!


----------



## Chefguru

Doesn't look like my omega2 mk2 will be here in time to make it to the party. I'll be bringing the hd800 instead, either alone, or with some sort of simple amp/dac setup.


----------



## Listens2tubes

Being I'll probably show up at 2pm I will only bring ...... just........ well........hmm?????? I need to think about this a bit more.


----------



## Towert7

It's fun to get together and talk with people, but it's also nice when you get to try other peoples setups.  That does, of course, require other people to actually bring setups.  ^_^


----------



## Winniemagic

I just want to let you guys know that I'm going to donate some Sennheiser HD555 to the silent auction.  So, bring your massive amounts of money to buy this sweet potato.  
   
  Well, I'm going to bring my setup: the Ipod touch 3g > W3.  I know you all will be fighting to hear this bad boy combination.  Personally, I feel like it is very detailed (compared to what I have heard) but lacking in umph (sp?).  To my ears, the bass is lacking and the it sounds kinda "thin." However, it does sound really nice with Norah Jones .  What really made me realize the "lacking" bass was when I listened to "Chasing Pirates."  It just wasn't as fun.  Yes, the song "Chasing Pirates" has given me the upgrade itch.  I was wondering if it was the W3 at first.  But I tried them out of my Auzentech forte and the bass was there, just not form my Ipod Touch 3g.  My goal to to get the detail of the Ipod Touch with better bass. Now you have all heard the saga of how I contracted the wallet killing upgradeitis.  
   
  It'll be wonderful to meet you all.


----------



## xtcriott

I will be bringing some K81 DJs that I hope to have recabled by then, though I have been super lazy  also my set of Meelec M6s and at least one cmoy.Not a great lineup, but I have just started on my audio journey...


----------



## Tony Plachy

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> revolink24,
> 
> When you catch your train to Grand Central or better yet Penn Station, please know that It is only a 22 minute ride on the LIRR, and from there you can catch a 3 minute cab ride to the meet. I would offer to pick you up, but the host is always in the middle of insanity and putting out fires.
> For my job, I travel back and forth to Rochester every couple of weeks (usually fly, and then get stuck overnight because of the snow, but being a 21 year Xerox veteran, I can say that I love that city (although it's too damn cold from October until May). There's an old joke about Rochester, and that is, there are 2 seasons in Rochester. August and winter
> ...


 

 Aaron, Thanks for setting this up and I am in.  I have to say I do not know Queens at all, so I need some help being sure I know how to get there by train.  I assume I go to GCT as usual when I go to the NYC, then use the subway to get to Penn Station which is the same as going to MSG and finally take the LIRR to Bayside.  The train rides add up to an hour and twenty minutes, so when you add in the subway and wait times it is going to take at least 2 hours of travel time.  From my house it is a 3 minute drive to the Pleasantville train station and I can walk it in 10 minutes.   Since you say the Bayside train station to the meet hotel is 3 minutes by cab can I assume it is a 10 minutes walk?  If the weather is nice is it reasonable to walk from the station to the hotel?  Is it safe to walk in that area?


----------



## sphinxvc

Looks like a 12 block walk.  Bayside's a nice suburban neighborhood, and is quite safe.


----------



## Winniemagic

What is the parking situation? Maybe i'm blind but i can't seem to find parking information.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





siburning said:


> in gear list


 

 as well as attendees list, along with the tips for newbies list.great job, as always, Stevio!
   
   
   
  Quote: 





			
				Winniemagic said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is the parking situation? Maybe i'm blind but i can't seem to find parking information.


 

 the hotel does have a parking lot, and there is also some parking available on the side streests.


----------



## Tony Plachy

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Looks like a 12 block walk.  Bayside's a nice suburban neighborhood, and is quite safe.


 


>


 

 Dude, Thank you so much for the map and advice.  Your avatar is awesome!


----------



## immtbiker

The neighborhood is as good as it gets in NYC. I wouldn't leave my car running while heading into the 7/11 but you are not going to get robbed in Bayside.


----------



## joelongwood

Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated...............please add me to the list of attendees.


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





joelongwood said:


> Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated...............please add me to the list of attendees.


 

 Now its a party.


----------



## erikzen

This is basically true.  The NY group is a great bunch of guys.  However, I did have to pay in advance for the room in White Plains.  That was no big deal because there was money left over from the previous fall meet.  Except that the Crown Plaza screwed me.  When Vinny graciously offered to buy lunch for some reason they charged my credit card and on top of that the hotel charged me twice for the room rental.  So instead of charging me $850 they charged me $3000 and it took almost 2 weeks to get my money back.  This is no reflection on any of the Head-Fiers but it does emphasize the point that donations are greatly appreciated because you never know what might happen.  Aarron's guy at the Adria is really cool and lets him pay after the meet but that's not typical of a lot of places and it's Aaron who is laying it on the line should anything happen.
   
       Quote:


immtbiker said:


> The NYC contingent is a great bunch. I don't think that Erik (who hosts the fall meet) or I have ever had to pay out of pocket for our room rentals


----------



## erikzen

I noticed SiBurning has my name on the list.  I know it's a given that I usually attend but I might  not be able to attend *gasp*.  It looks like a bunch of old friends are getting together for a poker game renunion (when we were single we played most weekends) and it may be that night.  No way my wife will tolerate me spending all day at a meet and all night at a poker game.  I will be single once more.


----------



## warp08

Aaron,
   
  Count me in as well (+1).  Will be bringing some equipment.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





erikzen said:


> I noticed SiBurning has my name on the list.  I know it's a given that I usually attend but I might  not be able to attend *gasp*.  It looks like a bunch of old friends are getting together for a poker game renunion (when we were single we played most weekends) and it may be that night.  No way my wife will tolerate me spending all day at a meet and all night at a poker game.  I will be single once more.


 

 well that'd suck if you were a no show. would yer wife tolerate you giving her the morning, giving your h-f buds the afternoon, and your poker buds the evening (with mebbe a stop at home between the events, perhaps to share dinner)?


----------



## brasewel

Any tips on how to carry equipment. I'm coming from the philli area by bus since I don't want to pay $100 in tolls. Carrying $2k equipment with me on the train doesn't really seem like a wise idea


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Any tips on how to carry equipment. I'm coming from the philli area by bus since I don't want to pay $100 in tolls. Carrying $2k equipment with me on the train doesn't really seem like a wise idea


 

 You could always buy a case or go for broke and get a nice Pelican case and cut out the foam to place your equipment in.  I've been meaning to do this for a while now and haven't gotten around to it.  It's a bit expensive but it protects your gear.  Or you can always just package it up in cardboard, packaging peanuts, bubble wrap, etc. and put it in a luggage bag.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Any tips on how to carry equipment. I'm coming from the philli area by bus since I don't want to pay $100 in tolls. Carrying $2k equipment with me on the train doesn't really seem like a wise idea


 

 i can't imagine that tolls could be too bad. certainly driving, if an option, would be more convenient on several fronts, and i'd think more cost effective too.


----------



## gloco

I'm trying to figure out if there's an easier way to take the LIRR to Bayside unless going to Penn station is the way to go.  Let me know, the whole map for LIRR is confusing


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Any tips on how to carry equipment. I'm coming from the philli area by bus since I don't want to pay $100 in tolls. Carrying $2k equipment with me on the train doesn't really seem like a wise idea


 

 I always wrap my small stuff up in towels and put it in a suitcase.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





tony plachy said:


> Aaron, Thanks for setting this up and I am in.  I have to say I do not know Queens at all, so I need some help being sure I know how to get there by train.  I assume I go to GCT as usual when I go to the NYC, then use the subway to get to Penn Station which is the same as going to MSG and finally take the LIRR to Bayside.  The train rides add up to an hour and twenty minutes, so when you add in the subway and wait times it is going to take at least 2 hours of travel time.  From my house it is a 3 minute drive to the Pleasantville train station and I can walk it in 10 minutes.   Since you say the Bayside train station to the meet hotel is 3 minutes by cab can I assume it is a 10 minutes walk?  If the weather is nice is it reasonable to walk from the station to the hotel?  Is it safe to walk in that area?


 
   
  Skip Penn Station. Take the Metro-North Railroad to GCT, then take the 7 Express subway to Flushing/Main St in Queens (where it terminates). Transfer to LIRR there and take it to Bayside. From Bayside you can either take a bus or walk to the hotel (for walking, see the map on the previous page). If walking, there's a nice Greek restaurant on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  FYI for folks in Manhattan or passing through: the 7 Express subway stops at Times Square on 42nd and at GCT.
  
  Quote: 





gloco said:


> I'm trying to figure out if there's an easier way to take the LIRR to Bayside unless going to Penn station is the way to go.  Let me know, the whole map for LIRR is confusing


 

 From Brooklyn, take LIRR to Jamaica, then Woodside, then Bayside (transfer between trains at each stop). No need to go into Manhattan at all.


----------



## CodeScripted

I would like to attend this as well.
   
  Thank you and I appreciate your time.


----------



## Yikes

$100 in tolls ??? Must be a parallel universe, $30 - $40 maybe.

edit: Actually about $43 in tolls from center city Philadelphia.


----------



## rawrster

I just checked my schedule and unfortunately due to something silly such as me working that day I will be unable to make it.


----------



## 1974

Not sure if this has been asked before, but will the JH3A combo be making an appearance at this years NYC meetup? Either a demo unit or god forbid, a delivered order 
   
  As a rule, are IEM demos something that happens at these events (assuming head-fiers have good hygiene) or is it a bit personal?


----------



## sphinxvc

Just want to confirm that I'll be there.
   
  Quote:


asr said:


> Skip Penn Station. Take the Metro-North Railroad to GCT, then take the 7 Express subway to Flushing/Main St in Queens (where it terminates). Transfer to LIRR there and take it to Bayside. From Bayside you can either take a bus or walk to the hotel (for walking, see the map on the previous page). If walking, there's a nice Greek restaurant on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  All good except one minor detail, there are no 7 'express' trains on the weekends, only local, so any 7 train heading into Queens will do.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





yikes said:


> $100 in tolls ??? Must be a parallel universe, $30 - $40 maybe.
> 
> edit: Actually about $43 in tolls from center city Philadelphia.


 

 I'm talking both ways, unless exiting NYC is not as expensive as entering.


----------



## Towert7

As long as the weather is good, I expect to make it.
   
  I'll bring:
  MHDT labs Havana, WooAudio GES, Stax O2 mk1, Headamp GS-1.
   
  I am thinking I will setup in the alternate room so that it's quieter.
  With any bit of luck, I'll finally get to compare the LCD-2 to my O2.


----------



## lastHunter

I'm in 1 hour away's not that bad : )


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I'm talking both ways, unless exiting NYC is not as expensive as entering.


 
  well bridges around nyc generally have tolls in only one direction, so the math might not be as simple as multiplying by 2. perhaps you could coordinate and share expenses with others traveling from your vicinity. yikes &  jp#s are in pa & ross (baka####) might be too. and there are some folks in so. nj that might be coming too, such as frankl, and there are some folks coming from other parts of jersey too (eg. wavoman, nikongod). poke around and you might find others too.


----------



## brasewel

Dave thats a great suggestion. Thanks. I will definitely get in touch with them.


----------



## gloco

Quote: 





asr said:


> From Brooklyn, take LIRR to Jamaica, then Woodside, then Bayside (transfer between trains at each stop). No need to go into Manhattan at all.


 
   
  Thanks Asr, looks easy enough


----------



## Ikarios

I may be bringing my Grub+SSMH combo, along with whatever headphones I might have by then - probably still the K501, HD580, maybe a DT770/80, maybe a pair of Sextetts. Pretty simple stuff. I might also be bringing a friend with HF2s, a uDac, and an SSMH.


----------



## Frank I

Since I really would like to attend and I am willing to go up please PM me if you want to go. I have a vasn and would be willing to go up with some guys as log as nothing comes up. So PM me South jersey and philly guys. Jimmy how you getting there


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





davederek said:


> well that'd suck if you were a no show. would yer wife tolerate you giving her the morning, giving your h-f buds the afternoon, and your poker buds the evening (with mebbe a stop at home between the events, perhaps to share dinner)?


 


 It would be a bit tough, especially since I'm going up to my buddy's house in upstate NY this weeked for the Estrogen Escape Extravaganza - A weekend filled with jamming, beer, snowmobiling (if there's snow on the ground), ATVing (if there's no snow) and general slothing around, but the possibility exists.


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I'm talking both ways, unless exiting NYC is not as expensive as entering.


 

  
  Yes, that is correct.  The Verrazano only has a toll  entering Brooklyn but not entering Staten Island.  Same thing with the GW.  No toll going to New Jersey.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





erikzen said:


> Yes, that is correct.  The Verrazano only has a toll  entering Brooklyn but not entering Staten Island.  Same thing with the GW.  No toll going to New Jersey.


 

 Best way is over the GW and then the Throgs Neck from philly are. Its a 2:15 minute ride. i am working on putting few guys in my van and coming up


----------



## brasewel

Well I will be travelling with Frank so I don't have to worry about that now


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Best way is over the GW and then the Throgs Neck from philly are. Its a 2:15 minute ride. i am working on putting few guys in my van and coming up


 


 If you take the Verrazano then you only have 1 toll instead of the GW and the Throgs Neck. FYI, on the the Throgs Neck you pay going both ways.  In terms of time it should be about the same and since you're getting a bunch of guys together cost isn't an issue.  Either way is good, depending on what you're comfortable with and traffic.  On a Saturday it shouldn't make much difference.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





erikzen said:


> If you take the Verrazano then you only have 1 toll instead of the GW and the Throgs Neck. FYI, on the the Throgs Neck you pay going both ways.  In terms of time it should be about the same and since you're getting a bunch of guys together cost isn't an issue.  Either way is good, depending on what you're comfortable with and traffic.  On a Saturday it shouldn't make much difference.


 


  Yes that right thanks for bringing it up. Belt Pkw to cross Island up to Northern Blv. I grew up in Bensonhurst so it will be fun going home. Are you going to make it? The list looks like Aaron has not updated and would be nice to know how many guys going.


----------



## Tony Plachy

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Just want to confirm that I'll be there.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> All good except one minor detail, there are no 7 'express' trains on the weekends, only local, so any 7 train heading into Queens will do.


 


  That's what I thought too, I was about to check when I saw your post (the MTA is such a joke at times).  The 7 local probably is still better then going to Penn station.


----------



## zhouf

Possibly looking for a ride to the meet.... Anyone leaving from around UPenn?


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





zhouf said:


> Possibly looking for a ride to the meet.... Anyone leaving from around UPenn?


 


  maybe brasewel can pick you up and you can ride with us. UP is on his way to my house


----------



## brasewel

Sure I can do that


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Sure I can do that


 


  Great set ip up. Ross is letting me know tomorrow if Ross comes there will be 4 of us if Ross does not I can take one more.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Great set ip up. Ross is letting me know tomorrow if Ross comes there will be 4 of us if Ross does not I can take one more.


 
   
  Glad you decided to come, Frank.  Is this still your van or have you upgraded since?


----------



## brasewel

I would hope not. Wouldn't want to get sidetracked by a mystery on the way


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


frank i said:


> Best way is over the GW and then the Throgs Neck from philly are. Its a 2:15 minute ride. i am working on putting few guys in my van and coming up


 


  That's the longer way to go. Instead of taking the Turnpike to exit 18 to the GW, take exit 10 to the Outerbridge Crossing to the Staten Island Expressway (East) towards the Verazanno (no toll in that direction), to the Belt Parkway East, to The Cross Island Parkway split, then to Northern Blvd. You are taking the hypotenuse of the trip.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Glad you decided to come, Frank.  Is this still your van or have you upgraded since?


 


  I wish it was mine. I want to see you Lazlo and bunch of others I know through the board but have not met.


----------



## Frank I

Thanks aaron I am going that way.  Just in case I want to go to Coney Island for some nathans. LOL I miss my hometown


----------



## daveDerek

glad to hear that you guys were able to coordinate on the ride side of things. it should be a fun road trip. maybe you should try and get yikes on board yer bus - that'll liven things up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ! 
  and welcome home Frank!


----------



## brasewel

I contacted yikes but based on his response he seems to live slightly out of our way.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I contacted yikes but based on his response he seems to live slightly out of our way.


 


  Well werare set . I do have room for one more as Baka1969 will not be coming. Are you picking up the guy at UP? If so I am thinking we need to leave here at 7AM so in a PM I will send you my phone number and address. Any other guy needing to come up shoot me a PM. Its on my calender and i will attend


----------



## nikongod

Im positively giddy for this meet


----------



## Frank I

It will be fun. Ari the new tube amp done


----------



## brasewel

Well looks like I'll have to leave at 6 to make it at your place by 7 and wake up at 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Don't get me wrong though, I prefer we reach there early.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Well looks like I'll have to leave at 6 to make it at your place by 7 and wake up at 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Pfft, my day starts at 4am just to beat the NY traffic (if that's physically possible).


----------



## daveDerek

sleep on the way to the meet (of course , not if you're driving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and then drink some coffee. you wanna be up for this! hopefully you can stick around post meet for dinner too.


----------



## Frank I

I wake up at 6AM every day, LOL Poor guy We get there before 10Am is the goal
  
  Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Well looks like I'll have to leave at 6 to make it at your place by 7 and wake up at 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brasewel

I wake up at 6am everyday too, but I dont like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  5am is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Didn't know there was a post meet dinner though.


----------



## Region2

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I wake up at 6am everyday too, but I dont like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  It was just mentioned a few times in the earlier post is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Definitely one of my favorite parts and you get to know the members better over dinner.  Though if some of us could get drinks after the dinner again that'd be nice


----------



## oopsydaisy

I'm in. Thanks for the heads up, sphinxvc


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I wake up at 6am everyday too, but I dont like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 I am niot staying for dinner. I plan to return about 4PM


----------



## Dzhozef

Damn, wish I could go... It would be kinda hard to convince my parents to take me to NYC for a day. lol


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





davederek said:


> sleep on the way to the meet (of course , not if you're driving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Looking forward to that as well...got a place in mind?


----------



## Frank I

I have Brasewell and LeeSure coming and still working on Joey russo. I can seat four and all their gear no problems .


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Looking forward to that as well...got a place in mind?


 

 we usually end up at the local diner. it's pretty convenient and there's a large selection on the menu to accomodate a variety of tastes and budgets. not exactly gourmet fare, but it does the job.


----------



## leesure

Really looking forward to this!
   
  Anyone gonna have a Schiit Lyr by any lucky chance?


----------



## leesure

Is there still room for me to setup gear?
   
  I'd would be bringing a Audio-gd NFB12 (as DAC), Woo 6SE and LCD-2's.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





davederek said:


> we usually end up at the local diner. it's pretty convenient and there's a large selection on the menu to accomodate a variety of tastes and budgets. not exactly gourmet fare, but it does the job.


 


  Sounds good to me, thanks!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





leesure said:


> Is there still room for me to setup gear?
> 
> I'd would be bringing a Audio-gd NFB12 (as DAC), Woo 6SE and LCD-2's.


 
   
  We have 2 rooms. There's more than enough room as long as Mikhail doesn't come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (3 years ago, he took 3 whole tables and didn't even offer anything towards the room). Then again, that *was* Mikhail.
  He's probably in some Turkish prison right now.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I haven't been following this thread, but I will try to make the meet. I have something at 4:30 which really means I have to leave at 2:00 if I make the meet. Is the auction going to be at 3:00? I was really psyched for the auction, as it was a blast last time, but there is no way I am leaving any later than 2:00. Anyway, I will try to make it, and will bring my turntable, plenty of records, receiver, damped T50RPs, and a bunch of other stuff if I come.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


leesure said:


> Is there still room for me to setup gear?
> 
> I'd would be bringing a Audio-gd NFB12 (as DAC), Woo 6SE and LCD-2's.


 
   
  Looking forward to it.  I've been curious how the dual WM8741 Audio GD DACs stack up to the single ones like mine.
   
  I wish someone was updating that gear list / wanted d.o.a list!


----------



## nikongod

George: Which TT do you have?
   
  All: if anyone is interested in my Bottlehead SEX amp I would be happy to come up with a "meet special" price.


----------



## ninjikiran

I would love to come, if I need to be added to some reservation list.  I might not take anything thugh only for the reason I am worried about messing up my new toys. 
   
  If I do work up the courage to bring anything it would be my NFB-2 unless that is already covered.  I also have a halide bridge but the cord is more delicate.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Ari: My turntable is a JVC QA F300. Fully automatic and nice. I am sure it is not the best sounding table out there, but it sounds really good to my ears and has definite advantages over digital. I have an Ortofon 2M Red cartridge on it. the Inception soundtrack on vinyl sounds amazing, with a huge dynamic range and very deep and big bass.


----------



## MrSlacker

I am sorry to report, but looks like I am not making it to the meet. My aunt's surgery has been moved to 17th so I will have to cover for my uncle at the office. However, I should make it to dinner at around 6pm.


----------



## Robot Metal

Count me in. I've never been to a big meetup, so I'm sure it'll be interesting.


----------



## blankdisc

I will attend. really looking forward to this. Will bring my HE-4.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> We have 2 rooms. There's more than enough room as long as Mikhail doesn't come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I wasn't around back then, Aaron, but I will require a table...a sizeable one.  That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Frank I

Sorry guys i will not be able to attend. i will be thinking of you guys


----------



## brasewel

Well since I was riding with Frank, it looks like I'll need to tag along with someone else. Anyone else coming from the philli area or nearby?
  Worst case I'll just have to drive alone.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Sorry guys i will not be able to attend. i will be thinking of you guys


 


  I'm so sorry, Frank.  I was so looking forward meeting you in person.  I hope everything's OK with you, though.


----------



## leesure

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Well since I was riding with Frank, it looks like I'll need to tag along with someone else. Anyone else coming from the philli area or nearby?
> Worst case I'll just have to drive alone.


 


  We can hook up and go in one car.  I'm in Lansdale, just north of Philly, but can meet up someone to make it easy.


----------



## brasewel

Sounds good. I forgot that Frank had mentioned that you were tagging along with us as well. Do you know anyone else?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





frank i said:


> Sorry guys i will not be able to attend. i will be thinking of you guys


 
  bummer. 
  hope you managed to convince Joey to go tho .
   
  'nuther bummer - Jahn contacted me and he too is unable to attend.


----------



## bamboo5354

anyone can come? do I have to bring any gears?


----------



## El_Doug

anyone can come, you don't need to bring anything other than a pair of clean ears  
  
  Quote: 





bamboo5354 said:


> anyone can come? do I have to bring any gears?


----------



## daveDerek

Do read thru this first though! :
  http://home.roadrunner.com/~stevieo/head-fi.2011.spring.html


----------



## filgood

I,m in


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

It's getting close! Are we going to have an updated list of attendees? Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## xtcriott

I am super pumped for this, counting down the days.  Also, does anyone have a pair of Darthbeyers that they may be bringing? Would love to get some head time on these, and maybe persuade myself into a set.  Also an update on my gear, I should have my detachable cable modded k81s ready for the meet. Just got my parts and this weekend will be some good bench time for me. iirc I think there were going to be a few other k81s in house that day, would also like to do an A-B test withmy modded ones.


----------



## morphsci

We will be in town for the NYC Half Marathon so I will make every attempt to stop in and say "Hey". Looks like mid-day may be the best time.


----------



## bamboo5354

This would be a great opportunity for me to try out my new HD800 on different amps. I really want to try it on a balance setup, is there anyone gonna bring a balance amp and cable for the HD800?


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Then again, that *was* Mikhail.
> He's probably in some Turkish prison right now.


 

 One can only hope.


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





bamboo5354 said:


> This would be a great opportunity for me to try out my new HD800 on different amps. I really want to try it on a balance setup, is there anyone gonna bring a balance amp and cable for the HD800?


 

 I will almost certainly have both at the meet.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





erikzen said:


> One can only hope.


 







 What was up with this mikhail guy?


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> What was up with this mikhail guy?


 

 PLEASE talk about that at the meet. Or search. Or both. lets keep this thread positive.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> What was up with this mikhail guy?


 
   
   
  search out some of the threads about the problems with singlepower and you'll see. briefly, his amps several years back were amongst the most sought out amongst h-fers. it turns out that some of his builds were electrical disasters, and that many of his business practices were dishonest, ie. taking $ and not sending amps, or taking in amps in for repairs and not returning them to their owners. quite a few lost significant amounts of money and/or their amps. the list goes on and on, and many got burned (not literally, but given the builds that could have happened too!).
   
   
  Quote: 





nikongod said:


> PLEASE talk about that at the meet.


 
   
  why spoil the meet?


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





davederek said:


> why spoil the meet?


 

 Why spoil the thread leading up to it. Once were all there were trapped....


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Why spoil the thread leading up to it. Once we*'*re all there we*'*re trapped....


 
   
  well you could always - RUN AWAY!:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StHwAffUNxo
  (or for more context:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg)


----------



## Region2

I never really paid any attention to the Mikail talks but if he's to be as feared as the Killer Bunny...


----------



## leesure

I've soiled my armor.


----------



## daveDerek

well here's some footage from the last meet:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyZjk02GS3o&feature=related
  (edited for better quality video)


----------



## SiBurning

member list No gear. I'm getting lazy in my old age.


----------



## jinp6301

I'll be there


----------



## PeterP

Looks like I can make this one.
  I'll bring my 6T9 amp and the usual DT880 and SR125 w/ flats.


----------



## leesure

Spoke to Trevor at Norse Audio last night...I'll be bringing a sample of his fantastic 8-conductor cables for LCD-2's. It will be a 4-pin balanced termination with adaptors for 1/4" and dual 3-pin.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





davederek said:


> well here's some footage from the last meet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Now that I can no longer do without a wig.


----------



## erikzen

Mikail was the Bernie Madoff of amp builders.


----------



## decur

erikzen said:


> Mikail was the Bernie Madoff of amp builders.



and the legend of mikail lives on!
i wonder where he is ?


----------



## CodeScripted

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> I wasn't around back then, Aaron, *but I will require a table...a sizeable one*.  That's all I'm going to say.


 


 Oh this could be good. REAL good!
   
   
  Can't wait!


----------



## ninjikiran

Hey warp bring that sonic weld diverter, I can't buy it but I am curious


----------



## BobinNJ

Luckily, I just saw this!
  I'd like to come as well.  I can bring my DV336SE & RS1is, plus my portable rig.
  Trying to figure out the lesser of two evils, GWB to Cross Bronx or Verrenzano to Belt; neither is terribly appealing!
  I really want to hear other people's stuff.  See you in a week!


----------



## ninjikiran

Not at all, the white stone bridge is not appealing either to me 
  Quote: 





bobinnj said:


> Luckily, I just saw this!
> I'd like to come as well.  I can bring my DV336SE & RS1is, plus my portable rig.
> Trying to figure out the lesser of two evils, GWB to Cross Bronx or Verrenzano to Belt; neither is terribly appealing!
> I really want to hear other people's stuff.  See you in a week!


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





ninjikiran said:


> Hey warp bring that sonic weld diverter, I can't buy it but I am curious


 

 It's on the list.  I may even be lucky enough get one of the first 24/192 units from Cryo-Parts I'm upgrading to.  But don't tell anyone, it's a secret.  So is my addiction to HDTracks since this and the Zodiac Gold/Voltikus combo showed up.


----------



## guitarplayer

Shhhh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We are trying to get you one in time, fingers crossed!
   
  HDTracks is taking all of my money, too!  
  
  Peace, 
   
  Lee
  
  Quote: 





warp08 said:


> It's on the list.  I may even be lucky enough get one of the first 24/192 units from Cryo-Parts I'm upgrading to.  But don't tell anyone, it's a secret.  So is my addiction to HDTracks since this and the Zodiac Gold/Voltikus combo showed up.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





decur said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


       Quote:


immtbiker said:


> He's probably in some Turkish prison right now.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





guitarplayer said:


> Shhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Good one....appreciate the effort and thank Josh for me.
   
  As far as your HDTracks expenses are concerned, I feel for you.  I really do...


----------



## revolink24

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to back out of this one. Hope to see you all in the fall.


----------



## immtbiker

That's horrible (and so is it, for all other late dropper outers). You will be missed.
   
  Spoke to jpelg today and he is in pretty bad shape. He did one of those Bravo "clean the snow off the parent's roof" things. It didn't end well.
   
  Nothing life threatening, just broken stuff and "lots-o-pain".


----------



## MD1032

I'll be there!


----------



## olegausany

Coming in too. Gonna bring my HD650 with MoonAudio BlieDragon Version 3 cable. Anybody has APureSound Version 3 for them by any chance so i can compare and find out if there is any difference and which one i would like better. This is my first time so don't know if i should bring some others which i'm interested to sell. Especialy will be happy to hear how HD650 will sound thru the tube amps.


----------



## brasewel

Looks like this is going to be a fun meet


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> That's horrible (and so is it, for all other late dropper outers). You will be missed.
> Spoke to jpelg today and he is in pretty bad shape. He did one of those Bravo "clean the snow off the parent's roof" things. It didn't end well.
> Nothing life threatening, just broken stuff and "lots-o-pain".


 
   
  thanks for the update. Jimmy, hope you feel better soon. sorry you won't be there. let's have a mini-meet before the next maxi meet, man!
   


  Quote: 





md1032 said:


> I'll be there!


 

 glad you can make it, John!
   


  Quote: 





olegausany said:


> Coming in too. Gonna bring my HD650 with MoonAudio BlieDragon Version 3 cable. Anybody has APureSound Version 3 for them by any chance so i can compare and find out if there is any difference and which one i would like better. This is my first time so don't know if i should bring some others which i'm interested to sell. Especialy will be happy to hear how HD650 will sound thru the tube amps.


 

 i don't know how the 'BlieDragon' is, but the Blue Dragon is a very nice cable on these cans!  and yeah, plug it into some of the woo rigs and i think you'll be quite pleased!
   


  Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Looks like this is going to be a fun meet


 

 aren't they all!


----------



## JwangSDC

I'll be attending and bringing a WooAudio WA5 Maxxed as well as K1000s!


----------



## olegausany

I read several different threads saying that Blue Dragon is very good for HD650 so i got it as soon it show up in on sale forum and now want to hear if attaching to tube amp will make big difference but i also hope somebody has APureSound Version 3 cable so i can hear the difference without ordering one comparing it and sending back in case i like Blue Dragon better


----------



## soulrider4ever

Haven't had time to read through the thread yet, but I just saw it and I am planning on going.  I'll be bringing my wife and a couple other non head-fi friends of mine since they live in queens.  Do I need to bring anything?  Never been to a meet before.


----------



## immtbiker

OK. Now's about the usual time for me to tell all the newbies and even the tenured people with Alzheimer's, to make sure *to bring plenty of power strips and long extension cords.*


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> OK. Now's about the usual time for me to tell all the newbies and even the tenured people with Alzheimer's, to make sure *to bring plenty of power strips and long extension cords.*


 
  Aaron,
  
  Will the hotel provide us some place cards?


----------



## Listens2tubes

T minus 4 days, one night and counting


----------



## ninjikiran

Hopefully I can take the day off, been getting busy =o!


----------



## vcoheda

definitely want to come to the meet, but i'm in the process of moving and the only time i have time to pack/move is the weekends. i'll see how much i can get done during the week. either way, looks like it is going to be a great meet.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I am going to try to come. It is going to be tough, but I really want to make it for at least a few hours in the first half of the day.
   
  Does anyone have a half decent tape deck lying around? I just got some tapes and want to really hear them.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





vcoheda said:


> definitely want to come to the meet, but i'm in the process of moving and the only time i have time to pack/move is the weekends. i'll see how much i can get done during the week. either way, looks like it is going to be a great meet.


 
   
  Dave, that'd suck if you didn't make it. hopefully you can take a few hours out of your busy schedule to hang with us.  where are you moving to? are you staying in wp, in the general area, or are you moving farther away/ good luck, and hope you can make it.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Does anyone have a half decent tape deck lying around? I just got some tapes and want to really hear them.


 


  I was thinking of bringing a dual cassette player/recorder for the silent auction.  I don't have any tapes to play, so I can't confirm that it works or not.


----------



## nikongod

Im positively giddy.


----------



## Lostcase

I started a new job in South Carolina... while that is a great thing, I was really looking forward to my first meet..


----------



## xtcriott

nikongod said:


> Im positively giddy.




my sentiments exactly.i may not sleep til then, im so pumped. Just recased a portable amp and finished recabling my cans. uber excited to meat a bunch of you guys as a few of you guys have been a huge help during my stay here.


----------



## Chefguru

Is anyone bringing a ps1000? Also anyone bringing a ms-pro?


----------



## daveDerek

i've been in touch with some mots trying to russle up some gear and have had some success. this will make some of you rather happy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . i do need to request that i can share a table and good source with someone (Ari?)? also, anyone have a computer loaded with lotsa great music and a way of connecting it to a dac?


----------



## leesure

Quote: 





davederek said:


> i've been in touch with some mots trying to russle up some gear and have had some success. this will make some of you rather happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I may be able to help you with the latter.  I can bring my spare MBP and a hard drive with about 50gb of music.
   
  I too have been chatting with the MOTs...I MAY have some good Schiit to bring along.  I will also have Trevor's (Norse Audio) flagship 8-conductor cables for LCD-2's...balanced + 1/4" adapter.


----------



## nikongod

[slingblade]I likes me some gilmore V22 m'hmm. [/slingblade]
   
  Sure I'l share a table with you Dave  I should just stake a claim to 2 adjacent tables though.


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Does anyone have a half decent tape deck lying around? I just got some tapes and want to really hear them.


 

 Do what I did.  A friend just lent me all the cassettes for the Stephen King Dark Tower series, so I bought an old car with a cassette deck in it.


----------



## leesure

Quote: 





erikzen said:


> Do what I did.  A friend just lent me all the cassettes for the Stephen King Dark Tower series, so I bought an old car with a cassette deck in it.


 
  Dark tower on cassette??  Holy crap, that must be a TON of cassettes!
   
  I have them on mp3.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





davederek said:


> i've been in touch with some mots trying to russle up some gear and have had some success. this will make some of you rather happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I will be bringing my external HDD that has around 70gb of music(some of it is crap) that I will be connecting to my laptop which inturn is connected to my dac.


----------



## dj nellie

Have the vendors that will attend been confirmed?  If so, which ones are coming?  Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Is anybody bringing some Ultrasones? I would like to hear a few, preferably the Pro 900s or 2900s. 
   
  BTW, good joke, erikzen. When I get a car I will try to get a tape player in it. 
   
  I have some CDs that are audiophile quality, lots that aren't but I love, and some LPs. If I can make the meet, I will have some very good reference points as far as music goes, which is critical IMO to make sure you are hearing what you think you are hearing. Not that it matters a whole bunch, but I can definitely rest assured that I know what I am listening to.


----------



## Bazirker

Hey, you guys have room for one more? Just found out that I'll probably be able to come! Here's what I can bring:


Future Sonics Atrios (v2 and mg7 drivers)
Panasonic HJE900's
Sony MDR-D66SL "Eggos"
Audio Technica ATH-M50S
Fiio E5
Fiio E7
Cowon D2(+'d)


I'm not 100% sure I can make it or for how long, but I'm really hoping I can.  Is there still space for another?


----------



## MrSlacker

You can take my spot. PayPal me $20 and its yours.
  Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Hey, you guys have room for one more? Just found out that I'll probably be able to come! Here's what I can bring:
> 
> 
> Future Sonics Atrios (v2 and mg7 drivers)
> ...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Will the hotel provide us some place cards?


 

  
  No, usually someone prints them up or we use ones from staples. Unfortunately, I have been away for 3 weeks with a new job. I'm actually in Northern Maine right now.
   
  I purposely picked up a call in Mineola for Friday, which should only take a half a day, so they can't send me away. It would be ludicrious to miss my own party.


----------



## Mercuttio

If I can, I might just try to make it this year. 
   
  I have this strong desire to wander aimlessly and plug my new W1000X into things.
   
  No, I won't specify what sort of things.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> If I can, I might just try to make it this year.
> I have this strong desire to wander aimlessly and plug my new W1000X into things.
> No, I won't specify what sort of things.


 
  Dave, it'll be good to see you - it's been way too long!  just don't try to plug your ATs into any head-fiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
   
   
  Quote: 





mrslacker said:


> You can take my spot. PayPal me $20 and its yours.


 
   
  Slackmeister, you haven't changed a bit!


----------



## AVU

Work is killing me, but I will try to make it to my first meet.  Please mark me in.


----------



## Bazirker

Two questions:
   
  1.) Anyone coming from Jersey?  I live just north of Morristown and am trying to decide if I should take public transportation or drive (~2 hours vs ~1 hour, according to google maps).  Anyone know how bad the traffic tends to be on a Saturday coming from my area?
   
  2.) Could somebody, anybody puuuuuuulleeeeeeeezzzzeee bring some single flange tips that fit Future Sonics Atrios that they wouldn't mind me trying out/buying off them?  I'm on a warpath to find the best tips for the Atrios.  Tips that would fit include most Shure, Klipsch, Etymotic, Westone....my findings will be written up here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/536912/review-future-sonics-atrios-comparison-between-different-tips


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

If I come, is there room for my receiver and turntable? I could put the turntable on top of the receiver, as it works fine that way. It is about 18 inches wide, so please anybody tell me if there will be a problem.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> No, usually someone prints them up or we use ones from staples. Unfortunately, I have been away for 3 weeks with a new job. I'm actually in Northern Maine right now.
> 
> I purposely picked up a call in Mineola for Friday, which should only take a half a day, so they can't send me away. It would be ludicrious to miss my own party.


 
   
  I have some small ones now but I may need a big fly swatter.  That is to prevent people from plugging or unplugging stuff from the amps/DACs without muting the volume pot first...


----------



## erikzen

Quote: 





leesure said:


> Dark tower on cassette??  Holy crap, that must be a TON of cassettes!
> 
> I have them on mp3.


 


 You're not kidding.  When my friend handed them off to me, he gave me a shopping bag full that weighed about 30 lbs.  He isn't expecting to get them back anytime soon.
   
  My original plan was to rip them to MP3 as well, but I really did end up getting a car with a cassette player.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> If I come, is there room for my receiver and turntable? I could put the turntable on top of the receiver, as it works fine that way. It is about 18 inches wide, so please anybody tell me if there will be a problem.


 

 You have no problems GG.
  
   
     Quote:


erikzen said:


> My original plan was to rip them to MP3 as well, but I really did end up getting a car with a cassette player.


 

 What's a cassette player. Is that like one of those things with 8-tracks?


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Great! I will try my best to make at least the first half of the day. Thanks to everyone who has helped organize this.


----------



## Yikes

Everyone is encouraged to go through their toy collection and consider donating Audio/Computer/Music/Video items for the Not So Silent Auction. Proceeds from the NSSA go to pay for the room. The more the auction generates it means that there will be less need for Donations.

Please remember to bring cash for bidding on cool items. I seriously lament that last time I didn't have enough cash to win the Grado RS1's, so try not to emulate me. Bring lots a cash 

As an aside if the shipping gods smile on us I will be bringing the Prototype of Exemplar Audio's upcoming Statement Headphone Amplifier. John Tucker would like some feedback from those golden ears amongst us.

E


----------



## El_Doug

I'll definitely be bringing a few goodies for the NSSA:  chief among them, a set of poor condition yet functional normal-bias gammas!


----------



## immtbiker

Anyone making name tags? Or should I bring blanks, if I can get away from work (15 hour days).


----------



## Yikes

We don't need no stinking name tags (Bages).


----------



## leesure

My Lyr will be arriving JUST in time to get to the meet!  I might need a _little_ more room now as I'll have the Woo 6SE and Lyr running off a DAC from my MBP.  
   
  I also got confirmation that I'll have the Norse 8-conductor cables (for LCD-2s) in time.


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1.) Anyone coming from Jersey?  I live just north of Morristown and am trying to decide if I should take public transportation or drive (~2 hours vs ~1 hour, according to google maps).  Anyone know how bad the traffic tends to be on a Saturday coming from my area?
> 
> 2.) Could somebody, anybody puuuuuuulleeeeeeeezzzzeee bring some single flange tips that fit Future Sonics Atrios that they wouldn't mind me trying out/buying off them?  I'm on a warpath to find the best tips for the Atrios.  Tips that would fit include most Shure, Klipsch, Etymotic, Westone....my findings will be written up here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/536912/review-future-sonics-atrios-comparison-between-different-tips


 
   
   
  Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## leesure

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Thoughts, anyone?


 

  
  As few as I can.


----------



## bozebuttons

I have to work sat morning,so I will be there in the afternoon.
  Probabely will bring my melos
  HP1
  jaben Alumod sr80is
  sacd 1000


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





bazirker said:


> Thoughts, anyone?


 
   
  Assuming you are taking the GWB across: if you get to the GWB at a leisurely 930 you will roll up a little after 10, but you wont miss much of anything except first pick at a table. After 9am traffic should not be particularly bad. Maybe a few sticky spots, but generally smooth sailing. 
   
  There isnt a "start time" or sign in. Its a very informal thing. People filter in and out at all odd hours... There is an unwritten rule that the meet doesn't actually start until Bozebuttons shows up. It is still important to get there early so you can listen to a bunch of other stuff to adequately appreciate how awesome his gear is. 
   
  Plan to stay for dinner if you can. Its not worth getting stuck in "escape NY" traffic, and a great way to spend a couple more hours hanging out. The drive home will be a million times better for it.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





bozebuttons said:


> I have to work sat morning,so I will be there in the afternoon.


 
  Quote:


nikongod said:


> There is an unwritten rule that the meet doesn't actually start until Bozebuttons shows up.


   
  it's a good thing that the meet doesn't start until i show up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
   
  Quote:


nikongod said:


> Assuming you are taking the GWB across: if you get to the GWB at a leisurely 930 you will roll up a little after 10, but you wont miss much of anything except first pick at a table. After 9am traffic should not be particularly bad. Maybe a few sticky spots, but generally smooth sailing.
> 
> There isnt a "start time" or sign in. Its a very informal thing. People filter in and out at all odd hours... There is an unwritten rule that the meet doesn't actually start until Bozebuttons shows up. It is still important to get there early so you can listen to a bunch of other stuff to adequately appreciate how awesome his gear is.
> 
> Plan to stay for dinner if you can. Its not worth getting stuck in "escape NY" traffic, and a great way to spend a couple more hours hanging out. The drive home will be a million times better for it.


 
   
  as usual, sage advice from the god of nikon. 

  
  Quote: 





bozebuttons said:


> Probabely will bring my melos
> HP1
> jaben Alumod sr80is
> sacd 1000


 
   
  great line up from the bozey hit parade!


----------



## brasewel

I hope someone plans to bring a decent camera.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I hope someone plans to bring a decent camera.


 


  I'll bring my Nikon 300S.


----------



## Nankai

Since I will move to China on April, I will bring a lot of prototype earphone and headphone samples, my extra stuff such as toshiba DVD, westhouse TV, Qinpu small speakers and a whole batch of refurbished hifiman products to the meet and do a moving sale.
   
  In addition, HFIMAN HE-500 planar driver headphones final version will be in the meet.


----------



## daveDerek

Fang, are the he500s the phone formerly known as the he6p?  also, will you be bringing a version of the ef6 amp (for the he6s) and an 801 with an he6 amp module?
  sorry to hear your leaving our area. we'll feel the loss. hopefully you continue to come to our meets!


----------



## VL

Hello everyone,
   
  On behalf of Ultimate Ears, I am excited to let everyone know that we will be sending a team member to the meet.  We plan to bring universal-fit versions of our custom in-ear monitors so that everyone can try them.  We've also arranged for an audiologist to be at the meet for a few hours so we may learn something new about hearing and listening.  The audiologist will also be available to take impressions, which will be free of charge if you decide to use the impression for future purchase with us, or a separate charge to the audiologist if you simply want an impression taken and purchase an custom monitor from another company.
   
  Happy listening!
   
  Vincent


----------



## daveDerek

that's great Vincent - glad to see you on board.  who is the audiologist? someone local or are you bringing someone in from the left coast?  for those who just want to have impressions in hand how much will they cost?


----------



## Ikarios

Ohhh I hope I'm able to go, I want to hear those HE500s again...


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I hope someone plans to bring a decent camera.


 


  I would rather have a good photographer at the meet than an average joe with a 'decent camera'.


----------



## daveDerek

i didn't know that average joe was coming to the meet, although you may have just made him feel unwelcome.


----------



## Nankai

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Fang, are the he500s the phone formerly know as the he6p?  also, will you be bringing a version of the ef6 amp (for the he6s) and an 801 with an he6 amp module?
> sorry to hear your leaving our area. we'll feel the loss. hopefully you continue to come to our meets!


 

 Hi Dave, HE500 are the headphones formerly know as HE-6P. I will bring HM-801 balanced amp module, but EF6 is still not ready yet. I will try to make NYC meet in the future because I will come to US every year for several times.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> I would rather have a good photographer at the meet than an average joe with a 'decent camera'.


 

 You know what I meant


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> I would rather have a good photographer at the meet than an average joe with a 'decent camera'.


 

 Dont worry, I'l be there.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Dont worry, I'l be there.


 

  





  be afraid. be very afraid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  RUN AWAY!:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StHwAffUNxo
  (or for more context:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg)


----------



## daveDerek

meet newbies (and those oldies that may have forgotten.....) PLEASE READ THIS:
http://home.roadrunner.com/~stevieo/head-fi.2011.spring.html


----------



## sphinxvc

.


----------



## VL

Audiologist will be someone local, but we haven't finalized the schedule with a particular person yet.  We will let everyone know who that is and you should be able to get that person's contact info at the met as well.  Since we haven't finalized the arrangement with the audiologist, I can't tell you exactly how much it would cost to have an impression made, but typically I have seen it being between $50 to $80 per pair.
   

  
  Quote: 





davederek said:


> that's great Vincent - glad to see you on board.  who is the audiologist? someone local or are you bringing someone in from the left coast?  for those who just want to have impressions in hand how much will they cost?


----------



## Mike Dias

Hello all - I'm Mike Dias and I'll be the UE rep at the event. I know some of you from past events and I'm looking forward to making new friends while there. And besides from the audiologist - of course we'll also have show specials. If anyone has been considering getting a UE custom product - this is a great time to do it. Free impressions and a big discount. Not bad! And better yet - we'll have demos that you can check out and listen to. Feel free to ask any questions in the thread or PM me.
   
  Mike


----------



## BrucYSN

I'm In!!!!!!


----------



## BrucYSN

I will be there


----------



## leesure

towert7 said:


> I would rather have a good photographer at the meet than an average joe with a 'decent camera'.




I'll be there with my camera gear. It will be up to you to decide if I'm good enough.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:  





> Thoughts, anyone?


 
   
  Sometimes I think about what the world would be like if we saw ourselves as equals and we didn't kills thousands of people because they wore uniforms of a different color (inspired by Rush). Could you imagine how far along we would be as a humane society, if, instead of blowing stuff up, we joined forces and cured all of the diseases that cause us such pain and sorrow.
   
  Also, why bring out SACD and DVD-Audio? Didn't we learn our lesson from the Betamax Vs. VHS war. 
   
  Isn't HDMI good enough? It's got everything you would ever need in one cable.
   
  Why did the world's population cut down on wheat fields to grow corn and sunflowers. It costs the same to use to operate a car, and it made most prices related to food (from preparation to delivery, soar).
   
  Why can't we find a cure for cancer and the common cold, but we can make triple layer boards that can make amazing electronic products.
   
  Why does a i7 computer cost as much as a couch from Maurice Vallency, which is basically just a cow and some metal. A computer is an engineering marvel.
   
  What is all this talk about "the cloud" while we deal with an antiquated school system. and roads where, until I get out of NYC, my wife and I hsve to ride the pegs on a SuperSort as if I am riding dirt on a Kawasaki KZ125.
   
  Why do I have to sacrifice brand name toothpaste, so I can fill my tank with gas, and it's only 10% ethanol made from corn and sunflower seeds.
   
  Just a few thoughts, since you asked....
  
   

  
  Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I hope someone plans to bring a decent camera.


 
  I can bring a decent camera, but what should I do with it?


----------



## leesure

nankai said:


> Since I will move to China on April, I will bring a lot of prototype earphone and headphone samples, my extra stuff such as toshiba DVD, westhouse TV, Qinpu small speakers and a whole batch of refurbished hifiman products to the meet and do a moving sale.
> 
> In addition, HFIMAN HE-500 planar driver headphones final version will be in the meet.




Hi Fang,

Thanks for attending!

If you have anything you planned to ship me for the May 7th Philadelphia Meet, I can collect it there to save the shipping if you don't need it for the 6 weeks between. 

-Lee


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





mike dias said:


> Hello all - I'm Mike Dias and I'll be the UE rep at the event. I know some of you from past events and I'm looking forward to making new friends while there. And besides from the audiologist - of course we'll also have show specials.
> Mike


 
  Great to have you back in the NY scene, Mike. I missed you, terribly. For anyone that doesn't know Mike, I would put him in the "great guy category" along with Vinnie, Fang, Drew, and countless others.
  If you've been thinking about getting a set of impressions for a long time, not only is it free, but you don't even have to step outside to have them done. That, and the meet discounts will make it far more that worthwhile if you ever wanted to own a pair of high quality customs.
  Not only that, but UE is being generous enough to have some of their products entered into the silent auction, which I'm sure that Yikes will have a blast making you guys compete against each other, for a price you won't find anywhere else.
   
  Between UE and Head-Direct, we will be running the gauntlet of IEMs available for "Crazie Eddie" insane prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Pair that with a pair of TWAG or Blue Dragon balanced cables, and you will have everything that you need for audio bliss. Maybe we can ask Fang to offer his 262's with removable cables.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





bozebuttons said:


> I have to work sat morning,so I will be there in the afternoon.
> Probably will bring my melos
> HP1
> jaben Alumod sr80is
> sacd 1000


 
  Just in time to unpack all of your expensive gear, receive a phone call that satellite parts fell on your house, and then pack up all of your gear, kiss the host and then drive home with high levels of anxiety in your heart and throat.
  I'll put a brownie in a napkin with your name on it (unless you are one of the poor souls being tormented due to diabetes being a part of your life).


----------



## Listens2tubes

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Dont worry, I'l be there.


 


 Well at least you have a good camera.


----------



## Mike Dias

"If you've been thinking about getting a set of impressions for a long time, not only is it free, but you don't even have to step outside to have them done. That, and the meet discounts will make it far more that worthwhile if you ever wanted to own a pair of high quality customs.
  Not only that, but UE is being generous enough to have some of their products entered into the silent auction, which I'm sure that Yikes will have a blast making you guys compete against each other, for a price you won't find anywhere else."
   
  Thank you Aaron. And yes - UE will be donating 3 things to the silent auction. A triple.fi, a Logitech speaker station, and another surprise. I'll have demo ears to listen to so anyone can check out our new Reference Monitors and our latest UE-18's. And if anyone is interested in buying a set, like I mentioned before - there will be an audiologist on site in the afternoon (impressions will be free if you are going to purchase) and we'll also be offering a 25% discount for the show only. But mostly I'll be there to answer questions and to let you take a test drive. And hopefully - I'll have a bit of time to walk around and listen to everyone's gear. It's been a few years since I've gone to a meet.
   
  Looking forward to meeting everyone.
   
  Mike


----------



## dsavitsk

Looks like I'll be there, with some gear in tow. 
   
  Anybody know whether or not wifi works in the meet room?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Why can't we find a cure for cancer


 
   
  cancer can be cured more often than folks think, but still not often enough. the trick is catching it early enough. too often by the time it's found and diagnosed it's spread, at which point cure becomes difficult, though control is sometimes possible. cancer is not one disease, but scores, perhaps hundreds, of different diseases with certain common features that gets labeled under the name 'cancer'. they require different approaches, but there cannot a a single cure for many many different entities.
  
  glad you asked?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





dsavitsk said:


> Looks like I'll be there, with some gear in tow.
> Anybody know whether or not wifi works in the meet room?


 
   
  cool - glad you're able to join us! not sure about the wifi, though i'd guess so. Aaron probably could give you a more definitive answer.


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Maybe yes and maybe no now. Not sure if I can make it to Saturdays meet. I hope you all have a lot of fun.


----------



## xtcriott

I'm so pumped I may not sleep tonight. Got to get all my gear(what little I have) packed tonight so I can make my trek from Brooklyn in the morning, alotting for getting lost


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





leesure said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I have full confidence your photos will be nice after having seen your flickr photos.
  Make sure you say tomorrow.  It's always nice to meet another photographer.  I'll be the one there with a measly D50.


----------



## Tony Plachy

Folks, I am trying to plan my travel to the meet in detail and I need a little help (sorry for not knowing more about Queens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).  I will do the following:
   
  Take Metro North Harlem Line to GCT - On Saturdays trains arrive at :09 and :44 every hour between 9:44 AM and 1:44 PM
   
  Take Number 7 (local, no express) subway train from GCT to Flushing, Queens (end of the line for this train)
   
  Take LIRR from Flushing to Bayside - Train leaves Flushing at :38 every hour.  Walk fron LIRR to Ramada (weather looks good for tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
   
  My questions are about the Number 7 subway train are: 
   
  Does anyone know about how often the 7 train runs on weekends (every 5, 10, 15 minutes)?   
   
  About how long is the ride from GCT to Flushing?
   
  When I get to the Flushing stop is the connection to the LIRR in the same station (like at GCT) or do I have to go out of the station and cross the street to get to the LIRR?
   
  My concern is if I arrive at GCT at 11:09 AM is there enough time to get the 7 Train and make it to Flushing in time to catch the 11:38 AM LIRR train to Bayside?  Or do I have to get to GCT at 10:44 AM to be able to catch the 11:38 AM at Flushing?  Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## Tony Plachy

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> .....
> 
> Isn't HDMI good enough? It's got everything you would ever need in one cable.
> .......


 

 A thought on your thoughts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The connectors on HDMI cables really are poor (they basically suck), will explain more tomorrow.


----------



## sphinxvc

Quote:


tony plachy said:


> Does anyone know about how often the 7 train runs on weekends (every 5, 10, 15 minutes)?


 

 The 7 runs about every 10 minutes on the weekends.  
   
   
   Quote:


tony plachy said:


> About how long is the ride from GCT to Flushing?





  The ride from GCT to Flushing will take anywhere from 40-50 minutes.
   
   
   Quote:


tony plachy said:


> When I get to the Flushing stop is the connection to the LIRR in the same station (like at GCT) or do I have to go out of the station and cross the street to get to the LIRR?





  You will have to get out of the Flushing 7 station and walk to the LIRR station (south on Main St. about 2 blocks / you'll see the LIRR overpass.)  
   

   
  I'll need someone else to confirm this but I think you can take the LIRR train from the Woodside station as well - the Woodside station is connected to the LIRR station (unlike the Flushing station) so you just have to follow the signs.  The ride from GCT to the 61st Woodside station would only take 25-35 minutes.
   

   
   
   Quote:


tony plachy said:


> My concern is if I arrive at GCT at 11:09 AM is there enough time to get the 7 Train and make it to Flushing in time to catch the 11:38 AM LIRR train to Bayside?  Or do I have to get to GCT at 10:44 AM to be able to catch the 11:38 AM at Flushing?  Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.





   
  That's not enough time, I would advise you take the earlier train.


----------



## Vinnie R.

All,
   
  I have a prototype special edition Isabellina HPA LFP-V Edition with Class-A, balanced outputs (4-pin XLR) that we'll be bringing tomorrow! 
  I never heard the LCD-2s sing like this!!!  It should also be really nice with HE-6s, HD-800, and many others...
   
  I also have the Pure i-20 digital iPod dock (being fed from the LiFePO4 battery pack of the Isabellina HPA) - unbelievable for only $99!  And it appears to do async iPod to SPDIF conversion... 
   
  Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow!
   
  Vinnie


----------



## Tony Plachy

sphinxvc, Thank you so much for the help.  According to the MTA map that I have I can get the LIRR train to Bayside from Woodside and the 7 Train works for that too and as you said it will be easier to connect there.  Thanks again!


----------



## Mike Dias

Hi all - just wanted to share some great news. Tom Mullen, the Director of Interactive Marketing for EMI Music will be stopping by to visit. He'll probably arrive a bit after 10:00 and will be keeping me company at the UE table. He's excited about listening to everyone's set up and is also open to answering any questions that anyone might have about the recording industry. He is a wealth of information and has seen every aspect of the music business from every vantage point so please stop by and say hello.
   
  And if anyone wants a bit more info on Tom or if anyone wants to further understand the intricacies of marketing music, here is a great article. He was kind enough to sit and talk with me in depth last month...
   
  http://ultimateearspresents.com/post/3502007725/tom-mullen
   
  See you all soon,
   
  m-


----------



## Mike Dias

Quote: 





davederek said:


> that's great Vincent - glad to see you on board.  who is the audiologist? someone local or are you bringing someone in from the left coast?  for those who just want to have impressions in hand how much will they cost?


 


  Hi - the audiologist is Dr. Julie Glick and as Vincent mentioned, impressions for a UE product will be free but if anyone just wants impressions made, the cost is $75. Dr. Glick is the best audiologist in NYC.
   
  m-


----------



## bozebuttons

I will be bringing a bunch of LPs for the silent auction ,condition unkown some box sets. check them out to see if  you have any interest.
  I am bringing the Krell KSA5 instead of the Melos..


----------



## dj nellie

Thanks for clarifying the directions.  So if we don't make the train, is it better to take the N20/21 bus or just wait for the next train?
   
  I'm going to try to make it, especially now that UE is going to be there.  I just got ES5s and already had JH16s, but MAN do those discounted UERM sound tempting.  If I get them, my wife is going to murder me.  The police will find the IEMs still lodged in my ears (or maybe some other orifice of her choosing).


----------



## Liverace

Dumb noob question but anyway,, when you go to these meets what do you bring, my headphone to try other stuff?


----------



## brasewel

^^yes..bring all your stuff and you can try other stuff


----------



## Listens2tubes

This has really shaped up well. I hope I can gt there in the afternoon.


----------



## LiqTenExp

is the headcount on the front page up to date?


----------



## leesure

Quote: 





liqtenexp said:


> is the headcount on the front page up to date?


 


  No, go to the website linked in immtbiker's profile.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





vinnie r. said:


> All,
> 
> I have a prototype
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well while you are promoting your product Vinnie, I might as well make my own shout out:
   
  I will be bringing a new style headphone stand I made.  Similar to the full-size design I've made before, but this time the top is smaller for a single headphone.
  I wanted it smaller so I could put a dust cover over my O2 while they are on the stand.
  My dad has shown interest in making a few of these singles if there is a market for them. 
   
  If you have any comments or suggestions my dad and I would be VERY appreciative to hear them.  I always appreciate honest feedback.
   
  Thank you kindly,
  ~Drew
   
  PS:  Can't wait.  Packing up now and heading out at 5am.  Hope to make it there before the traffic gets bad.


----------



## LiqTenExp

brings me just to page 1 of this thread


----------



## brasewel

That is a very impressive stand indeed
  
  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Well while you are promoting your product Vinnie, I might as well make my own shout out:
> 
> I will be bringing a new style headphone stand I made.  Similar to the full-size design I've made before, but this time the top is smaller for a single headphone.
> I wanted it smaller so I could put a dust cover over my O2 while they are on the stand.
> ...


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





liqtenexp said:


> brings me just to page 1 of this thread


 
   
  There you go
http://home.roadrunner.com/~stevieo/head-fi.2011.spring.html


----------



## Vinnie R.

That is a sweet headphone stand, indeed!!!  *drool*


----------



## Yikes

Sigh... No real surprise, the prototype Exemplar Amp did not show up. I'm considering not bringing electronics.


----------



## rawrster

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Thanks for clarifying the directions.  So if we don't make the train, is it better to take the N20/21 bus or just wait for the next train?


 

 Don't bother with the N20/21. You might as well walk from Flushing at the rate those buses come..or at least that's what it feels like. If you are going to take the bus the Q12 is a better idea and it basically runs from Northern Blvd around 10 minutes after the Flushing stop and should lead you pretty close to the hotel.
   
  I'm so bummed I can't make it. Originally it was going to work out but last couple weeks of scheduling made it not work out. With UE being there I may have gotten one of the UE customs as well..


----------



## soulrider4ever

I'm bringing the Anedio D1 DAC with my Netbook (which is less than ideal) - it doesn't have a CD player so if you want to demo it please bring a USB drive with music, I'll be running J. River Media Center 15.  The Anedio gets a bit fuller sound out of the desktop vs. the netbook as the netbook fails USB latency tester - so it's not ideal, but it's the best I can do on   Either way it should give you a good idea of how the DAC sounds.  Of course you can also bring your own transport as it has BNC, Coaxial, Toslink inputs as well as USB.
   
  My only request is that if I'm there I can try your headphones with the D1 as I'm looking to demo as many headphones with the D1 to find a good synergy. 
   
  I plan to visit from Noon to 2pm - see you guys then!


----------



## sphinxvc

I'll be bringing my stock HD650s & stock K701s and _if _I can find a way to lug it, my Audio-GD FUN.  It looks like I will be taking public transportation as well.  What a drag.


----------



## nikongod

Someone please bring ATH M50.
   
  I asked like 3 times. I really want to hear them.


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Someone please bring ATH M50.
> 
> I asked like 3 times. I really want to hear them.


 

 Ari, I should be able to bring them, along with DT250 velour pads, but I need to tape those up so they don't sound like crap. I think I'll also be bringing my K501, but I don't know if I'll be able to bring my amp and other equipment. Looks like I'll be getting there around noon or 1pm, and won't stay for long, but we'll see. As a disclaimer I will say that there's no guarantee that I will be able to bring anything, so someone else should cover for me so I don't feel bad 
   
  Anyway I'm sure there's going to be an M50 there besides mine, there's so many people in attendance.


----------



## Yikes

Sorry Friends, I am il, and since I was only able to sleep for about an hour I've decided that it would be unwise for me to drive 2+ hours each way to attend the meet.

I hope that someone else reads this in time and brings some paper and pens for the auction. I realize that few are as loud mouthed as I am, but several other regulars are no slouches in that department so hopefully someone else will step into my size 15 shoes.

Have a good time.


----------



## jpelg

Quote: 





yikes said:


> Sorry Friends, I am il, and since I was only able to sleep for about an hour I've decided that it would be unwise for me to drive 2+ hours each way to attend the meet.
> 
> I hope that someone else reads this in time and brings some paper and pens for the auction. I realize that few are as loud mouthed as I am, but several other regulars are no slouches in that department so hopefully someone else will step into my size 15 shoes.
> 
> Have a good time.


 

 That sucks Ethan. I hope you feel better quickly!
   
  Aaron, I still have the original bidding forms I created way back when in MS Word format. Let me know if you want me to email the document to print out for the meet. Call me or post here.
   
  Have a great time everyone. I will look forward to impressions & pics, pics, pics!


----------



## Bazirker

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Someone please bring ATH M50.
> 
> I asked like 3 times. I really want to hear them.


 


  I will!  I have the straight cable version.  My name is Chris, and I'll be the young guy with the cane.


----------



## krisstack

Wooho! Cutover we had planned at work for this weekend went much better than expected.  So I'm now free and heading to the meet.  Just running home to pick up my gear.


----------



## jpelg

Gonna lock this thread. I assume everyone who is going is going, and not...well, not.
   
  Please post impressions & pics by creating a thread in:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/list/45


----------

